# Just back from A&E



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

Well I came off the bike this morning on my way to work, straight over the bars and broke my collarbone.

Got a taxi to hospital and was dealt with pretty quickly by the excellent staff. They've decided at this point that it doesn't need surgery and I have to see if it will knit itself. I've an appointment for next Wednesday but should go back sooner if I notice it 'tenting'.

Luckily I was less than a hundred yards from the house so I was able to get the bike back up the hill and into the garage. I haven't given it a proper look yet but I think it's ok, thanks for asking.

I'm rather concerned about how I'll make my loafs at the weekend. Should I let my wife do it under close supervision?


----------



## Markymark (27 Feb 2019)

I broke mine and a few ribs in October. Very painful for a couple of weeks but then it subsides. Was on turbo in December and been commuting again for a while. It’ll be ok.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> I broke mine and a few ribs in October. Very painful for a couple of weeks but then it subsides. Was on turbo in December and been commuting again for a while. It’ll be ok.



Were you off work for long?
This is my first sick absence in about 20 years.

Yes, it is fecking painful and the hospital gave me cocodamol plus ibuprofen but they've had zero effect. Nurse said that can happen with some people.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Blimey GC, hope you make a speedy recovery. How did you end up airborne?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch. I have nothing useful to advise, but am sending sympathy. I hope you get well soon...


----------



## Cycleops (27 Feb 2019)

Great to hear you were dealt with quickly and effectively. Get well soon, at least it won't affect your typing fingers.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Were you off work for long?
> This is my first sick absence in about 20 years.
> 
> Yes, it is fecking painful and the hospital gave me cocodamol plus ibuprofen but they've had zero effect. Nurse said that can happen with some people.


Try ice (bag of peas in a teatowel), can be great for pain relief as well as the swelling and bruising

@Globalti has a thread in health

GWS


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Most importantly, is the bike ok?


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2019)

Sorry to hear that, I hope you get better soon. Classic cyclists' injury - badge of honour perhaps?

Whether to allow Mrs GC near to the breadmaking depends upon her attributes and skills but it does sound as if you will be "kneading" some help.


----------



## flake99please (27 Feb 2019)

GWS GC


----------



## tom73 (27 Feb 2019)

ice on a break don't you will more than feel it. 
Hope you get well soon 

As for loafs under supervision for sure if she anything like Mrs 73.


----------



## Markymark (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Were you off work for long?
> This is my first sick absence in about 20 years.
> 
> Yes, it is fecking painful and the hospital gave me cocodamol plus ibuprofen but they've had zero effect. Nurse said that can happen with some people.


I punctured my lung so was kept in hospital for 2 nights (sounds far more dramatic than it actually was). Happened on a Wednesday. Following Thursday I went back to work but avoided rush hour tubes for a week so was a short day. 

It was fine but sleeping and washing was a pain. Mostly due to breaking ribs as well as collarbone. There’s ways of dealing with either individually but combined was hard.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Blimey GC, hope you make a speedy recovery. How did you end up airborne?



As I headed down the hill I could feel my jacket wasn't zipped up fully at the neck so I was doing that while braking with my left hand (front brake on my bike). Then the bars suddenly whipped 90 degrees anti-clockwise and I was launched. I think I may have hit a stone with my front wheel while I had only one hand in control.

My right hand reflexively went out to break my fall but my left hand had a vice-like grip on the bars (wtf?) so my left shoulder went heavily into the road and - snap!

That's what I remember, I will review the bike cameras later to see if they offer anything else.

I couldn't get up for a good five minutes, during which time a couple of cars drove by me. Who ignores a person obviously in trouble? Anyway, a third driver stopped and lifted my bike up, giving it a brief check over. "Yeah, it's fine mate, you're good to go." Erm, I can't get up!
Yes, he was also a cyclist.

Only myself to blame for this one. It's funny, I keep going over it in my head to identify the crucial moment and work out why my left hand didn't come free, as though I can change the outcome. Idiot!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Try ice (bag of peas in a teatowel), can be great for pain relief as well as the swelling and bruising
> 
> @Globalti has a thread in health
> 
> GWS



Will do, thanks.

Do you know if it's normal for the injury site to feel very hot?

Edit to add: No frozen peas, only sweetcorn. Will send my wife down to the shops.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch!
Best wishes for a full and not too painful recovery.
xx


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Will do, thanks.
> 
> Do you know if it's normal for the injury site to feel very hot?
> 
> Edit to add: No frozen peas, only sweetcorn. Will send my wife down to the shops.


That’ll do too, I use budget peas though as can’t eat afterwards

Hot is probably normal as it’ll be bruised and inflamed


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Feb 2019)

Ooft. Sounds like a bad one. Hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch, GWS, GC!


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Feb 2019)

Get well soon, hopefully you will come back stronger than ever.


----------



## derrick (27 Feb 2019)

My wife came of a few years ago. Did not realize she had broken her collar bone. Carried on riding the 5 miles to the cafe. Then rode the 40 miles home. Went to work the next day. Then she realized she may have damaged something went to the local hospital. They x rayed it and sure enough it was broken. So she is really hard or there are a couple of whimps on this forum.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch - yes breaks hurt and can feel hot. 

PS co-codamol isn't that strong, so go see the GP for 60mg of codeine !


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Ouch - yes breaks hurt and can feel hot.
> 
> PS co-codamol isn't that strong, so go see the GP for 60mg of codeine !


Two full strength co codamol will give 60mg codeine


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Two full strength co codamol will give 60mg codeine



I'm told cocodamol is prescription only anyway. I'll call my GP and see what she says.


----------



## colly (27 Feb 2019)

Could have been a lot worse but GWS.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

GWS,@glasgowcyclist , hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

colly said:


> Could have been a lot worse



Exactly!

I'm sitting here feeling kinda crap but I recall all the stories of others on here (@vickster @fossyant etc) and realise how minor my injury is.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Two full strength co codamol will give 60mg codeine



Prescription stuff. Over counter is 8mg per tablet with 500 paracetemol. He may have the strong stuff !

Nah, just hit the morphine !!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nah, just hit the morphine !!!



I throw up violently if I take morphine. I discovered this after a Hernia operation and nearly burst my stitches.


----------



## Markymark (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I throw up violently if I take morphine. I discovered this after a Hernia operation and nearly burst my stitches.


I had morphine in the waiting room for the injury above. It made me feel worse than the injury itself. Horrendous.

I was also given codeine for recovery. Stopped that too as it messed with my brain - couldn't think straight.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Prescription stuff. Over counter is 8mg per tablet with 500 paracetemol. He may have the strong stuff !
> 
> Nah, just hit the morphine !!!


He got it from the hospital


----------



## Soltydog (27 Feb 2019)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I throw up violently if I take morphine. I discovered this after a Hernia operation and nearly burst my stitches.



Shame.

I spent about 3 weeks off my head on it. Quite good actually as those 3 weeks passed quickly and I didn't really care that I was nearly in intensive care (docs came to me. Its a bit strong if you need to be out of bed)


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2019)

OUCH get well soon


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2019)

Sorry to hear about this, also sorry to hear it took another cyclist to recognise that you may have required a bit of help. Shame on those who passed you and get well soon.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

It's funny how you take the simplest tasks for granted when you have full mobility. And here comes my next test: I need to go for a pee!


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's funny how you take the simplest tasks for granted when you have full mobility. And here comes my next test: I need to go for a pee!


You know that you are on your own with that one.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> Sorry to hear about this, also sorry to hear it took another cyclist to recognise that you may have required a bit of help. Shame on those who passed you and get well soon.




What made me laugh about the guy who stopped was that he showed every concern for the bike and none for me. We're a weird bunch.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> You know that you are on your own with that one.




My wife's wishing she hadn't chosen today to work from home!


----------



## Jody (27 Feb 2019)

That's rubbish. Hope you GWS and have a speedy recovery


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch GWS fella


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's funny how you take the simplest tasks for granted when you have full mobility. And here comes my next test: I need to go for a pee!



GWS. Peeing may not be your only problem once the meds take effect.

Looking forward to seeing the video of your crash. It could become a Youtube sensation.


----------



## Globalti (27 Feb 2019)

Oh dear, how familiar all this sounds. Having done the same in August I'll say:

1 - The jury is still out on whether ibuprofen hinders recovery by suppressing the body's natural response to a break, which is local bleeding (explains the hot). The clot of blood forms into a callus, which forms into bone. After my plating op 3 months ago I did not take ibuprofen, I stuck with paracetamol.

2 - Codeine is horrible, your friend is paracetamol, take 1 gm every five hours and don't allow the level to drop. Keep a log to help you remember.

3 - If after a week the ends of the bone have not met up, get it plated because they ain't going to meet no matter how gung-ho your orthopedic surgeon. The longer you leave it the more the bone ends will go to sleep and be difficult to re-start.

Bad luck, I know exactly how you are feeling now. Read my post in Health for my experience: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anybody-had-a-broken-collar-bone-that-wouldnt-knit.241484/


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

You have my sympathy.. 
Very painful injury that one. 

If it's not being plated you will be off the bike for a while.. Go real steady for a bit


----------



## Globalti (27 Feb 2019)

Oh one other thing: get a proper sling for your arm. The band thingy they make up at A&E is useless. 

You need this: get the XL size, which is right for normal people. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Fo...port-Splint-Strap-Pain-Fractures/121610017258


----------



## Johnno260 (27 Feb 2019)

ouch get well soon.


----------



## chewbaker (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> As I headed down the hill I could feel my jacket wasn't zipped up fully at the neck so I was doing that while braking with my left hand (front brake on my bike). Then the bars suddenly whipped 90 degrees anti-clockwise and I was launched. I think I may have hit a stone with my front wheel while I had only one hand in control.
> 
> My right hand reflexively went out to break my fall but my left hand had a vice-like grip on the bars (wtf?) so my left shoulder went heavily into the road and - snap!
> 
> ...



Sorry for your smash, hope you heal well.

I was told recently that if you are holding onto something already, part of the flinch reflex can often just make you grip it tighter...


----------



## FishFright (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm told cocodamol is prescription only anyway. I'll call my GP and see what she says.



You can get 8/500mg co-codamol over the counter and also low dose Dihydrocodeine / paracetamol too, this is pharmacist sales only but broken bones should qualify you fine. This will tide you over until you can see a doctor for something stronger


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2019)

Mend well.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2019)

Oh dear. Very best wishes to you.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> Oh one other thing: get a proper sling for your arm. The band thingy they make up at A&E is useless.
> 
> You need this: get the XL size, which is right for normal people.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Fo...port-Splint-Strap-Pain-Fractures/121610017258



That's what they gave me after the x-ray.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

chewbaker said:


> I was told recently that if you are holding onto something already, part of the flinch reflex can often just make you grip it tighter...



That sounds plausible but I must have had hundreds of offs (nearly all while mountain biking but a few on the road too) and never experienced this grip thing before.


----------



## Globalti (27 Feb 2019)

I have. You're gripping with one hand, front wheel hits something and the steering whips round. Easy to do.

@glasgowcyclist when you have the fracture clinic follow up next week they MUST take an X ray to determine whether the ends are meeting up. If they don't, you'll have a non-union like I did. Next time I will insist on plating. They are counting on you being one of the lucky 85% who, they say, will heal naturally. 

PM me if you want my phone number for a chat. I feel very sympathetic!


----------



## steverob (27 Feb 2019)

Get well soon @glasgowcyclist. Having done my best Superman impression over the handlebars almost two years ago and also breaking my left collarbone, I know how you feel. Hopefully your recovery will be as uneventful as mine - everything was fully healed within six weeks and all that remains of my "adventure" is an inability to go as fast downhill as I used to (due to sheer fear), which is probably quite sensible to be honest!

The really strong co-codamol I was prescribed (think it was 30mg codeine per 500mg paracetemol) made me throw up, so I stuck to a combo of paracetemol and ibuprofen. After getting through the first couple of days where it really hurt (although it hurt all over not just my shoulder, because I rolled a few times after landing), those were enough to keep to pain down to just an annoyance rather than any real horrible pain.

The only problem I found was that I couldn't stand or walk for more than an hour at a time - if I tried, my back started to hurt. As soon as I sat down, the pain started to subside and was completely gone in 10 minutes. Which then meant I could manage another hour of standing/walking if needed before it started again. Never really got to the bottom of that one but maybe it was because in the sling, my arm was being held at an awkward angle or an unnatural level and that was causing strain on my back?


----------



## Globalti (27 Feb 2019)

Oh I also broke two ribs and got a frozen shoulder, which is still frozen 6 months later. As soon as you possibly can, get your arm and shoulder moving to avoid this and to avoid muscle loss. A good physio is very valuable.


----------



## DCLane (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch! Hope you're well soon.


----------



## chewbaker (27 Feb 2019)

Oh the only thing I will add is I'm just finishing up a period of prescribed co-codamol after being knocked off my bike and tearing my rotator cuff... and they bunged me up like a brick wall.... keep hydrated and keep your fibre uptake up.....


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Heal well if not fast. And check the bike for any damage.

Do you really knead the bread though?


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2019)

Heal fast & well! Touch wood I've never broke mine although I rode with a top London surgeon last year who thought I had


----------



## Globalti (27 Feb 2019)

I took three codeine tabs and by day two I was blocked solid. I also had a massive depressed downer for an hour after taking the third so I gave the rest back to the chemist.

For two weeks after the break I took ibuprofen without food, against the advice. Drank some orange juice and had a huge attack of indigestion so reckoned the ibuprofen was burning a hole in my stomach wall and stopped. Paracetamol is a very good drug, cheap if you buy own-brand, not harmful if you don't overdose and effective if taken at regular intervals.


----------



## Glasgow44 (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Well I came off the bike this morning on my way to work, straight over the bars and broke my collarbone.
> 
> Got a taxi to hospital and was dealt with pretty quickly by the excellent staff. They've decided at this point that it doesn't need surgery and I have to see if it will knit itself. I've an appointment for next Wednesday but should go back sooner if I notice it 'tenting'.
> 
> ...



Where in Glasgow did this happen and what hospital did you go to?


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch GWS !
still have issues with my shoulder from my off what 18 months ago and i didnt break anything , i hope you recover with no long lasting issues.


----------



## theloafer (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch! Hope you're well soon.


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2019)

Heal well GC


----------



## FishFright (27 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> I took three codeine tabs and by day two I was blocked solid. I also had a massive depressed downer for an hour after taking the third so I gave the rest back to the chemist.
> 
> For two weeks after the break I took ibuprofen without food, against the advice. Drank some orange juice and had a huge attack of indigestion so reckoned the ibuprofen was burning a hole in my stomach wall and stopped. Paracetamol is a very good drug, cheap if you buy own-brand, not harmful if you don't overdose and effective if taken at regular intervals.



It's interesting how opioid painkiller has very different effects on different people, I get along a little too well with codeine so have to be careful about having them to hand.


----------



## chewbaker (27 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> I took three codeine tabs and by day two I was blocked solid. I also had a massive depressed downer for an hour after taking the third so I gave the rest back to the chemist.
> 
> For two weeks after the break I took ibuprofen without food, against the advice. Drank some orange juice and had a huge attack of indigestion so reckoned the ibuprofen was burning a hole in my stomach wall and stopped. Paracetamol is a very good drug, cheap if you buy own-brand, not harmful if you don't overdose and effective if taken at regular intervals.



I was prescribed Omeprazole to counter the digestive issues from the brufen...


----------



## DCBassman (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's funny how you take the simplest tasks for granted when you have full mobility. And here comes my next test: I need to go for a pee!


Tell me about it. 5 weeks one-handedness to go.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Well I came off the bike this morning on my way to work, straight over the bars and broke my collarbone.
> 
> Got a taxi to hospital and was dealt with pretty quickly by the excellent staff. They've decided at this point that it doesn't need surgery and I have to see if it will knit itself. I've an appointment for next Wednesday but should go back sooner if I notice it 'tenting'.
> 
> ...



 Heal quick my friend.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Well I came off the bike this morning on my way to work, straight over the bars and broke my collarbone.
> 
> Got a taxi to hospital and was dealt with pretty quickly by the excellent staff. They've decided at this point that it doesn't need surgery and I have to see if it will knit itself. I've an appointment for next Wednesday but should go back sooner if I notice it 'tenting'.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to the footage but otherwise GWS and get back on the horse ASAP!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> I punctured my lung so was kept in hospital for 2 nights (sounds far more dramatic than it actually was). Happened on a Wednesday. Following Thursday I went back to work but avoided rush hour tubes for a week so was a short day.
> 
> It was fine but sleeping and washing was a pain. Mostly due to breaking ribs as well as collarbone. There’s ways of dealing with either individually but combined was hard.



What the hell was your butler doing during this time? Sleeping and washing ones master come under butler duty.


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2019)

Sorry to hear this, GC. Snapped mine at the end of November when I got doored on the way home from the pub. The join is very wonky but appears to be holding up. I was about 6 weeks off the bike. Hope you mend quickly.


----------



## Markymark (27 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> What the hell was your butler doing during this time? Sleeping and washing ones master come under butler duty.


She spent her time kicking my arse for taking the corner too fast.


----------



## ianbarton (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Well I came off the bike this morning on my way to work, straight over the bars and broke my collarbone.
> 
> Got a taxi to hospital and was dealt with pretty quickly by the excellent staff. They've decided at this point that it doesn't need surgery and I have to see if it will knit itself. I've an appointment for next Wednesday but should go back sooner if I notice it 'tenting'.



Ouch! Hope you get over it soon. If you take codeine to ease the pain, be aware it reduces the peristalsis in your colon, which might make you constipated.


----------



## C R (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch. GWS.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> She spent her time kicking my arse for taking the corner too fast.



Understandable when you were trying to hold her wheel.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Feb 2019)

Heal well, gc. That sounded a nasty experience. 

Anyway, what was a man of your age doing going fast?


There are two types of cyclist:

those who _have_ broken their collarbone, and those who _will_.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Feb 2019)

GWS 

Stuff the painkillers. Wire brush and dettol should do the trick.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> As I headed down the hill I could feel my jacket wasn't zipped up fully at the neck so I was doing that while braking with my left hand (front brake on my bike). Then the bars suddenly whipped 90 degrees anti-clockwise and I was launched. I think I may have hit a stone with my front wheel while I had only one hand in control.
> 
> My right hand reflexively went out to break my fall but my left hand had a vice-like grip on the bars (wtf?) so my left shoulder went heavily into the road and - snap!
> 
> ...


GWS!

Very similar to mine back in October - a broken chain link and the handlebars turned 90 degrees, and over I went. My own fault for lack of maintenance, and being a bit too enthusiastic in my acceleration. In my case not a scratch on the body, as I used the back of my helmeted head to break the fall. Downside has been 4 months so far with post-concussion syndrome... I hope you heal more quickly!


----------



## iandg (27 Feb 2019)

GWS


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Well I came off the bike this morning on my way to work, straight over the bars and broke my collarbone.
> 
> Got a taxi to hospital and was dealt with pretty quickly by the excellent staff. They've decided at this point that it doesn't need surgery and I have to see if it will knit itself. I've an appointment for next Wednesday but should go back sooner if I notice it 'tenting'.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a pain free night as possible .


----------



## Old jon (27 Feb 2019)

Heal quickly, and aye, it is difficult to do all sorts of stuff. Mine was last May, zero real problems except regaining the mobility the shoulder once had. Kneading dough is good for exercise, after the break has gone back together.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Will do, thanks.
> 
> Do you know if it's normal for the injury site to feel very hot?
> 
> Edit to add: No frozen peas, only sweetcorn. Will send my wife down to the shops.


Wont work.....has to be peas.
GWS mate.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> I had morphine in the waiting room for the injury above. It made me feel worse than the injury itself. Horrendous.
> 
> I was also given codeine for recovery. Stopped that too as it messed with my brain - couldn't think straight.




We’re you talking in a northern accent?

I hope your recovery goes smoothly @glasgowcyclist .


----------



## Markymark (27 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> We’re you talking in a northern accent?
> 
> I hope your recovery goes smoothly @glasgowcyclist .


I suggest to my wife than maybe we go to Yorkshire for a weekend. She had to tie me down and called a priest to perform an exorcism on me. After being slapped around the head for an hour I saw sense.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch! Hope all heals quickly and fully, shoulder injuries can be a niggle for a good while after.

But on the plus side I used my shoulder injuries after a crash to justify getting a recumbent trike that I wouldn't have otherwise bought so swings and roundabouts ;-)


----------



## pjd57 (27 Feb 2019)

Hope you aren't in too much pain and that you and the bike are on the mend soon.


----------



## PK99 (27 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> I had morphine in the waiting room for the injury above. It made me feel worse than the injury itself. Horrendous.
> 
> I was also given codeine for recovery. Stopped that too as it messed with my brain - couldn't think straight.



...situation normal then?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> B]I suggest to my wife than maybe we go to Yorkshire for a weekend. [/B]She had to tie me down and called a priest to perform an exorcism on me. After being slapped around the head for an hour I saw sense.


You should visit sometime.


----------



## Markymark (27 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You should visit sometime.


I’ve been lots of times.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2019)

theclaud said:


> Sorry to hear this, GC. Snapped mine at the end of November when I got doored on the way home from the pub. The join is very wonky but appears to be holding up. I was about 6 weeks off the bike. Hope you mend quickly.


Belated best wishes_ aussi_


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2019)

Heal quickly @glasgowcyclist . I've no advice on pain relief but beer really helps pass the time.


----------



## Donger (27 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Well I came off the bike this morning on my way to work, straight over the bars and broke my collarbone.


Sorry to hear that. Hope it mends quickly and you don't get too frustrated not getting out there on the bike. All the best.


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Feb 2019)

Late to this but wishing you a full recovery and hopefully back on your bike very soon.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Feb 2019)

Aww @glasgowcyclist!
Just reading this: it was ice, for sure!
-1 here this morning, the bird bath was frozen solid.
Get well soon!
Don't worry about the bread, women have been baking since forever, your wife can do it


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2019)

Bloody hell @glasgowcyclist you clumsy fecker!

For pain relief I can recommend Naproxen. I found it to be brilliant after my big cycle crash, (which incidentally was exact!y a year and a day ago). Ask your doctor if it is suitable.

Heal fast and well


----------



## PK99 (27 Feb 2019)

People need to be careful about recommending particular meds.

I was on Naproxen as anti-inflamatory with Ozamaprol as gut protector a year ago and was hit by a major whole body rash that required heavy duty steroid treatment to clear. Eventually tied to the Ozamaprol. This year they tried me on Naproxen with Ranitidine and I was hit by lower leg edema and general water retention mimicking acute heart failure, loop diuretics and beta blockers solved that one and I pissed out 6 kg of excess fluid over 4 weeks and resting heart rate dropped from 110 to 70 ish. (When fit my RHR was 55)

Naproxen is well know for causing major (as in potentially fatal) stomach bleeds and kidney problems in some patients.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2019)

A nasty injury, @glasgowcyclist - I hope it heals well, without surgery or long term problems.



Globalti said:


> For two weeks after the break I took ibuprofen without food, against the advice. Drank some orange juice and had a huge attack of indigestion so reckoned the ibuprofen was burning a hole in my stomach wall and stopped.



A wise move ...?



ColinJ said:


> Guys - *Ibuprofen isn't something to knock back like sweets*. It should be for essential use only.
> 
> A mate of mine was only minutes from death when he vomited out about 3 or 4 pints of blood from an Ibuprofen-related stomach ulcer which perforated. Fortunately for him, he managed to make a 999 call before he blacked out and an ambulance was only a couple of minutes away when he made the call.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2019)

Co-Codemol 30/500 is the very least you need. The low dosage version isn't much better at analgesia than paracetamol. If you can get a prescription for it, I found Tramadol to be excellent at taking away pretty severe pain. It gives you pretty bad constipation within a few days, and it is fairly addictive, so doctors tend not to hand it out like sweets. However, if you are in a position where you are understandably a bit low, opiates cheer you up and knock the pain on the head.
Anyway, don't listen to random internet drugstore cowboys giving you advice, listen to the professionals.


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2019)

Ouch! GWS.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Feb 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the advice and good wishes, it is really appreciated.
You're quite a decent bunch of nobbers really.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5551062, member: 9609"]best of luck - hate to hear of any of us coming off.

have you had a look at the camera yet?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, it's pretty dull though.

However, it does show that my perception of what happened is wrong. The camera is mounted centrally under the bars and gives a view based on the steering angle. It appears that the incident begins not with a sudden movement to the left but to the right. This is brief, followed by a combined (over)correction to the left accompanied by a handful of front brake. This pitches me up and over to land on my left shoulder.

I don't know what caused the twitch to the right, I'm still guessing it was a lose stone or similar. Definitely not ice (@Pat "5mph" ) as the street had full sun and it was dry.

So annoyed with myself for not stopping to fix that zip instead of trying to do it on the move.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> For pain relief I can recommend Naproxen........ *Ask your doctor if it is suitable*.





PK99 said:


> People need to be careful about recommending particular meds.
> I was on Naproxen....
> Naproxen is well know for causing major (as in potentially fatal) stomach bleeds and kidney problems in some patients.


Which is why I said 'ask your doctor'! I don't believe any of us are pretending to be medical experts, just making suggestions that may be of use.


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2019)

OUCHY! Best wishes for good healing. - (high protein diet is essential )

If you get some stronger codeine from the Dr, just get a bottle of lactulose at the same time and you'll be fine.


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

In addition to avoiding ibuprofen I took zinc tablets and vitamin C as well as, for a short time, calcium with vitamin D. I have no idea whether these helped my plated collar bone to heal but I'd have been kicking myself if I hadn't taken them and it hadn't healed. For the surgeon it was a question of waking up the ends of the bones, which had healed and rounded off, and re-starting the bleeding and formation of the callus so I wanted to give it all the help I could.

A side-benefit of the zinc is that I haven't had a cold in the last six months so I'll carry on with that one.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Feb 2019)

Hope you're not too sore this morning. GWS.


----------



## GM (28 Feb 2019)

As above hope you're not in too much pain this morning, wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> So annoyed with myself for not stopping to fix that zip instead of trying to do it on the move.


As the farm vet once said to me, "Hindsight is a bugger". My one little chain link will have probably cost me, hmm, £6000ish by the time this is all over, but, well, sh1t happens, and in my case, I console myself with the fact it could have been a whole lot worse. And trying to find positives, I've had lots of time to get out and talk to locals and take photographs... the stuff that I don't have time to do when I'm in normal manic work-life routine.

You did what all humans do, which was to try to save a bit of time, because most of the time we get away with it. This was just one of the days when it didn't work out so well. Don't do your head in over it... you're still alive, if sore.


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

Unfortunately for GC the time off the bike will coincide with the arrival of Spring. Let's hope it heals fast by itself or there's quick recognition that the ends are not going to meet and plating is required.

I feel quite bitter about the first specialist I saw, who I think my granny would have described as "a spiv". He wanted to operate on the frozen shoulder before the collar bone, which my current specialist thinks was bonkers. When, after about 6 weeks I told him I didn't think the bone was knitting, he pressed down hard on it, told me to raise my shoulder and scoffed: "Your shoulder is making your collar bone rise up, stop worrying about it." He ignored my request for a follow-up x-ray and he kept talking about a well-known amateur racer he treated whose CB never healed and formed a pseudo-joint "and he cycles competitively with no problems." This filled me with dismay because my shoulder had lost a good inch of width and my armpit was squashed shut and sweaty and I couldn't contemplate living the rest of my life like that. 

At about 3 months I was typing a long email and I had a sudden episode of intense pain. I went to Urgent Care and got it x-rayed, which revealed that the two ends were a good inch apart with no sign of joining. Saw the specialist the following Monday and his reaction was priceless but I then discovered that he couldn't plate it for another 4-6 weeks so I found a different specialist who did it a week later. If it had been plated when the injury was fresh I'd be back on the bike by now and wouldn't have had to go through two lots of trauma and pain. I completely agreed with the philosophy that an operation should be avoided if there's a chance it will heal naturally but if the healing process hasn't started within a week or two and both ends are still resolutely separate, action is needed.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

If @glasgowcyclist needs surgery and has private healthcare, the process should be quicker (and he can choose a Consultant who suits his needs and any time/date restrictions. I can imagine the wait for elective surgery could be quite lengthy?


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

Consultants are strange beasts (I cycle with one so I know), surgeons are stranger and orthopedic surgeons even stranger. They all have different areas of interest so it's always worth shopping around until you find one you like. I saw both mine and had the op under BUPA, which is supposed to get you seen quickly so I couldn't understand why surgeon no. 1 couldn't do the plating for 4-6 weeks while surgeon no. 2 did it within a week. 

Actually I received an appointment for the first follow-up at my local fracture clinic within a week of the accident, by which time I had made a private appointment, so I cancelled the NHS appointment. It would have been the same consultant and I think the experience would have been not very different.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> Consultants are strange beasts (I cycle with one so I know), surgeons are stranger and orthopedic surgeons even stranger. They all have different areas of interest so it's always worth shopping around until you find one you like. I saw both mine and had the op under BUPA, which is supposed to get you seen quickly so I couldn't understand why surgeon no. 1 couldn't do the plating for 4-6 weeks while surgeon no. 2 did it within a week.
> 
> Actually I received an appointment for the first follow-up at my local fracture clinic within a week of the accident, by which time I had made a private appointment, so I cancelled the NHS appointment. It would have been the same consultant and I think the experience would have been not very different.



Maybe surgeon 1 had a holiday planned, training or conferences etc etc etc? If they have an NHS practice, they may only operate privately one or two half days a week. The very popular specialists also get very booked up in my experience, you can wait a month plus just to see them. Getting non urgent surgery on the NHS within a week or even six would be unlikely unless lucky to get a cancellation

I've actually been very lucky with the orthopaedic surgeons I've seen over the years...now the neurosurgeon I saw last year for my back was a strange bloke (although brilliant by all accounts)!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

I phoned the GP this morning and spoke to the helpful receptionist. Apparently my hospital visit wasn't yet added to my medical records so the doctor might want to speak with me or I'd need to go see her before she would prescribe strong painkillers.

I was waiting for the GP call when the trauma nurse from the hospital phoned and told me someone had reviewed my x-rays and would I mind coming to see the surgeon tomorrow morning as they reckon I need surgery as soon as possible. After the awful night I had, I couldn't be happier. The end of the bone where it should meet the shoulder is about 2cm higher than it ought to be and is very painful.

@vickster I do have private medical insurance but it sounds as though they want to fix me very quickly anyway so I'm not sure I'll need to call on that. I'll mention it to the surgeon tomorrow anyway.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I phoned the GP this morning and spoke to the helpful receptionist. Apparently my hospital visit wasn't yet added to my medical records so the doctor might want to speak with me or I'd need to go see her before she would prescribe strong painkillers.
> 
> I was waiting for the GP call when the trauma nurse from the hospital phoned and told me someone had reviewed my x-rays and would I mind coming to see the surgeon tomorrow morning as they reckon I need surgery as soon as possible. After the awful night I had, I couldn't be happier. The end of the bone where it should meet the shoulder is about 2cm higher than it ought to be and is very painful.
> 
> @vickster I do have private medical insurance but it sounds as though they want to fix me very quickly anyway so I'm not sure I'll need to call on that. I'll mention it to the surgeon tomorrow anyway.


Good luck


----------



## viniga (28 Feb 2019)

Hi GC, sorry to hear about your injury and wish you a speedy recovery.

I broke my collarbone on 15th May last year after going over the handlebars. It healed naturally - a plate being a bit risky. I got back on the turbo after a month and my first cycle on the road was on the 28th June. I have a callous and I'm a bit less symmetrical and my right arm is weaker even after almost a year (likely nerve damage) but that is still slowly improving - I can do a press up or two now.

I remember the frustration and anxiety of losing fitness and is this going to heal etc. In my case and most others the outcomes are pretty good.

BUT do talk your fears out with the consultant and the physio. If you don't think it is improving shout out. Do do the exercises and go for long walks for fitness and sanity. If you have a turbo you might be able to spin easy quite soon though getting on and off was tricky for me at first.

I could do a lot of work from home (being an office desk worker). I couldn't use a mouse for several weeks so a tablet or phone with predictive text was a god send!

All the best for your recovery!


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Feb 2019)

Ouch. Wishing you a speedy recovery GC


----------



## Markymark (28 Feb 2019)

It’ll be fine, I have a big lump full full range of motion and no pain. Don’t notice it ever happened. 

I did struggle to do any one arm press-ups yesterday though....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

Good news! The bike has only cosmetic damage; a few paint chips on the downtube.


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

Excellent news that they seem to think it needs plating. If that happens you can look forward to steadily diminishing pain and a return to cycling in 2-3 months or sooner. Take advice, but I was told no physio for ten days after plating, then get cracking so as to limit muscle loss. The latex stretchy bands are very good for this; the physios will give you some.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> The latex stretchy bands are very good for this; the physios will give you some.


Picking up my collection of those next Friday! 

Good news, @glasgowcyclist, it's moving along at best pace.


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The end of the bone where it should meet the shoulder is about 2cm higher than it ought to be and is very painful.



Do you mean the outer end of the collar bone where it meets the shoulder at the AC or acromioclavicular joint? If that has separated, yes, you do need surgery.

So the bone has not actually broken mid-shaft?


----------



## simon the viking (28 Feb 2019)

Ouch...  GWS


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> Do you mean the outer end of the collar bone where it meets the shoulder at the AC or acromioclavicular joint? If that has separated, yes, you do need surgery.
> 
> So the bone has not actually broken mid-shaft?



I didn't get to see the x-rays so I am only going on what I can see and feel but yes, it does seem to me to have separated at the AC joint.


----------



## truman sparks (28 Feb 2019)

Hi GC - welcome to the club! Seriously - I can only echo the comments above and offer best wishes for a complete recovery. I broke my (R) clavicle just before Christmas 2017 coming off a Brompton at (relatively!) high speed...I did a good job on it as well,- badly comminuted (broken in four places), with one shard-like fragment almost penetrating the skin of my shoulder. 'Conservative management' recommended by A&E, which meant I was in collar and cuff for Christmas; however, the orthopaedic consultant who saw me on 29/12 said the bone fragments weren't even in the same postcode. Had open reduction/internal fixation on New Years day - the pain post-surgery was negligible, certainly nothing compared with what I'd experienced in the days/nights before.

Long story short - was back on the Brommie by end of February. Functionally, everything works, although it looks/feels a little odd at times! Time and exercise do help...I'm back cycling & climbing with no major ill effects.

Hope all goes well - ATB from a fellow Weegie!


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

There are lots of videos about that on Youtube.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Best o'luck when you're seen.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Picking up my collection of those next Friday!
> 
> Good news, @glasgowcyclist, it's moving along at best pace.


Inner tubes any good as a replacement?


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

Prolly not; the latex bands come in different thicknesses/colours and can be cut to any length then a loop tied, meaning you can hook one end over a door handle then exercise standing closer or further away depending on your strength. A piece about 6' long will stretch pretty evenly for the full range of an arm swing and I don't think an inner tube is that stretchy.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Inner tubes any good as a replacement?


Too stiff intially, but possibly ok later! Except I doin't actually have any...


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

I used a shoulder pulley a lot when rehabbing after my two ops to get range back. Think it cost about £12 from the hospital


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> There are lots of videos about that on Youtube.



I think I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> I used a shoulder pulley a lot when rehabbing after my two ops to get range back. Think it cost about £12 from the hospital


Might I ask for more details on this? Am improvising with a handrail and a dressing gown cord, would be nice to do it properly!


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Might I ask for more details on this? Am improvising with a handrail and a dressing gown cord, would be nice to do it properly!


I have this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sammons-Pr...&keywords=msd+band+shoulder+rope+pulley&psc=1

Easy to use, hooks over top of door (then closed), can then stand or sit


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

Those pulleys are very effective; I've used one at the physio department so have just clicked to order that one, thanks.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> Those pulleys are very effective; I've used one at the physio department so have just clicked to order that one, thanks.


Yes, I used after the initial labral tear repair (and maybe before) and then again after the frozen shoulder op (as well as a stretchy band of varying degrees of difficulty attached around a door handle)


----------



## DCBassman (28 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> I have this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sammons-Pr...&keywords=msd+band+shoulder+rope+pulley&psc=1
> 
> Easy to use, hooks over top of door (then closed), can then stand or sit


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

I've just had another call from the trauma nurse to say they've scheduled me in for surgery tomorrow afternoon.
I'm getting the impression that I was given the wrong advice when I was sent away to let it knit and come back in a week. No matter, it'll be a relief to get this sorted sooner than later.

I forgot to ask if this would involve an overnight stay, anyone know from experience?


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

@Globalti would know (although protocols and surgeons do vary). I was in overnight after my labral tear repair, perhaps luckily as my arm was totally numb and useless until the nerve block wore off...and then it hurt like fook! 
Maybe call the ward you're being admitted to and ask?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've just had another call from the trauma nurse to say they've scheduled me in for surgery tomorrow afternoon.
> I'm getting the impression that I was given the wrong advice when I was sent away to let it knit and come back in a week. No matter, it'll be a relief to get this sorted sooner than later.
> 
> I forgot to ask if this would involve an overnight stay, anyone know from experience?


If it's under general anaesthetic I'd say an overnight is likely.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> If it's under general anaesthetic I'd say an overnight is likely.


That's not always the case (my recent knee op was just a day case, 8.30am op), but if it's in the afternoon it is perhaps more likely. Check with the hospital now


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Maybe call the ward you're being admitted to and ask?



I've just done that and it's up to me. If I feel well enough and the pain isn't too much then I can leave, otherwise they are happy for me to stay over.


----------



## bianchi1 (28 Feb 2019)

I was out on the same day when I had my plate fitted. The pain is so much less once the operation is done I was happy to get home. 

Im at the moment back on a waiting list to get it removed. Its been 12 months and i dont even notice it anymore (apart from a bit of numbness around the scar) but I dont fancy falling on it again with metal work in.


----------



## keithmac (28 Feb 2019)

Good luck with your op, should heal much quicker with a plate in there to support it.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2019)

Just seen this thread. GWS @glasgowcyclist Hope you heal quickly and well.


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2019)

Yes my plate was done mid afternoon and I recovered well from the anaesthetic, had no nausea or other problems so was allowed to leave at about 9pm although I could have stayed overnight if I'd wanted. Actually the whole experience was pleasant and pain free and I felt great afterwards. When the nerve block wore off I controlled the pain with paracetamol only, after stopping codeine because it messed me up badly. Keeping a note of paracetamol times helped me to keep it regular and keep the level up.

I got a very small infection in the scar about a week later but antibiotics sorted that.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2019)

bianchi1 said:


> Im at the moment back on a waiting list to get it removed. Its been 12 months and i dont even notice it anymore (apart from a bit of numbness around the scar) but I dont fancy falling on it again with metal work in


I’ve had mine in for 4 years now and it still worries me if I ever fall badly again, but surgeon didn’t seem to think removing it was that important unless it was bothering me, which it doesn’t.


----------



## bianchi1 (28 Feb 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve had mine in for 4 years now and it still worries me if I ever fall badly again, but surgeon didn’t seem to think removing it was that important unless it was bothering me, which it doesn’t.



I was in 2 minds myself but I ski and ride at the track (where I did it) so there's a big chance I will fall again at some point. Also some issues about the plate making the bone weaker in the future. I believe the standard medical advice is just to leave it in. I have no issues with back packs or seatbelts but would just rather it was out.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

In or out, hope you recover as well as you hope.

The talk about the various medications can help. You'll know it's not only you with any side effects given. They can't list all on that sheet.


----------



## 12boy (28 Feb 2019)

Here's a thought.... there are many exercises that can be done without involving your shoulder....leg lifts, squats, toe raises, lighter weights with your good arm, all kinds of stretchy band exercises for legs, gut and your good arm.. Lots of good stretches, too. When I was recovering from a broken pelvis I would what I could with sanctioned exercises 3 to 4 times daily over and above three times weekly sessions at the therapy clinic. My ortho Doc said I healed as fast as he had seen, and said the exercise I did on my own stimulated the healing process. So does drinking lots of water and getting at least 8 hours sleep a day. Best wishes for your recovery and your future cycling adventures.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2019)

Bummer! GWS!


----------



## FishFright (1 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Good news! The bike has only cosmetic damage; a few paint chips on the downtube.



Phew ! I can now rest easy .


----------



## Wobblers (1 Mar 2019)

Sorry to read about your accident, GC.



glasgowcyclist said:


> I didn't get to see the x-rays so I am only going on what I can see and feel but yes, it does seem to me to have separated at the AC joint.



If all the pain and swelling's at the shoulder end, then that sounds likely. I broke my collar bone at the AC joint almost exactly a year ago to the day, tripping over a kerb, the clumsy chump that I am. I was lucky in that the bone ends weren't displaced. Very painful for 2-3 weeks, then diminishing in discomfort for another 3 weeks. I actually found that cycling wasn't painful! - so I kept on cycling to work. (Not exactly the orthodox treatment, but then I'd broken it by _not_ cycling... )

Hopefully getting it plated will mean a reduction in the pain and discomfort. It's certainly worth while asking your surgeon about physio and what exercises you can do to maintain range of motion in your shoulder (it's a bit too soon to worry about strengthening exercises just yet). I'd advise you to get physiotherapy treatment through your medical insurance as the NHS physiotherapy service is overworked, and you may not get all the physio you need. The other important thing is to do all the exercises your physio gives you as that can be just as important to recovery as the surgery.

Anyway, good luck with the op!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Mar 2019)

I've been sent home. Bummer.

They don't have the particular plate in stock for my break so they're ordering it and will call when it's in. No ETA for this. :-(

I did get to see my x-ray and it's definitely a displaced fracture, just before the end where it meets the shoulder.
At least I am on stronger painkillers now, Solpodol or something like that.


----------



## Markymark (1 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They don't have the particular plate in stock for my break so they're ordering it and will call when it's in.


I'd imagine being on Scotland the only plates they can find are these...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> I'd imagine being on Scotland the only plates they can find are these...
> View attachment 455224




Commonly referred to as: a starter.


----------



## Markymark (1 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Commonly referred to as: a starter.


Before the main course?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> Before the main course?
> View attachment 455226



That's a digestif.


----------



## Globalti (1 Mar 2019)

Bad luck GC. For me they had to order the "kit" which included the plate and screws. They are expensive so are not usually kept in stock. Mine took a week and the kit arrives vacuum packed for guaranteed sterility. To add an extra frisson of excitement they made me wait outside the theatre while they checked the vacuum was still intact, proving sterility. The anaesthetic was excellent with no after-effects beyond a few days of tiredness. I woke up feeling very cold but they warmed me with a hot air blanket, a lovely sensation.

(Just seen my own Sawbones who has scheduled a capsule release op on 8 April meaning I will have to go through all of this again.)


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've been sent home. Bummer.
> 
> They don't have the particular plate in stock for my break so they're ordering it and will call when it's in. No ETA for this. :-(
> 
> ...


Solpadol is the brand name for 30/500 co-codamol


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They don't have the particular plate in stock for my break so they're ordering it and will call when it's in.


They don't have breakers yards for people where you could source it yourself then?
GWS!


----------



## Slioch (1 Mar 2019)

Ouch. GWS!


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> They don't have breakers yards for people where you could source it yourself then?
> GWS!


Maybe they could reuse the metal work they presumably fish out pre-cremation? Or from those who have it removed...maybe @bianchi1 could donate his unwanted meccano?


----------



## Globalti (1 Mar 2019)

Can't @SkipdiverJohn find you a piece of metal and some screws?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Mar 2019)

They must have gone to the nearby B&Q because the job's back on and I'm going in at 07:30hrs tomorrow.
Usual caveat that it'll go ahead unless a more urgent case comes along.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> Can't @SkipdiverJohn find you a piece of metal and some screws?



I could russell something up, but @glasgowcyclist would probably be really picky and demand stainless steel!


----------



## tom73 (1 Mar 2019)

Good luck for tomorrow just be very nice to the nurses and you will fine. Chocolate and pens always go down well


----------



## theclaud (1 Mar 2019)

Good luck GC.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Solpadol is the brand name for 30/500 co-codamol


Except it's soluble.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Except it's soluble.


Not only. I had a Solpadol tablet last night  I have had them a while though


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> They don't have breakers yards for people where you could source it yourself then?
> GWS!


I always have some handy bits of metal knocking about the workshop. Give me a rough size and I'll have a rummage and see what I can find...


----------



## DCBassman (1 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Not only. I had a Solpadol tablet last night  I have had them a while though


Odd, that's why they're so named. Dispenser in another life...And by that, I mean 1973...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I could russell something up, but @glasgowcyclist would probably be really picky and demand stainless steel!



Indeed, with matching allen bolts.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Odd, that's why they're so named. Dispenser in another life...And by that, I mean 1973...


I’ll check the pack later if I still have it, maybe a parallel import


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Mar 2019)

The leaflet inside my supply says to "swallow the tablets whole with a drink of water ".
No mention of being soluble. I remember an aspirin type drug from years ago called Solpadine and I think that was soluble.

Off to bed now, early rise in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

Best o'luck


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Odd, that's why they're so named. Dispenser in another life...And by that, I mean 1973...


Definitely caplets


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Mar 2019)

Good luck tomorrow, fella.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2019)

@glasgowcyclist I was thinking about you this morning as I partly undid the zip on my windproof jacket while cycling to work. I was perhaps a bit more cautious and deliberate than usual as a result


----------



## bianchi1 (1 Mar 2019)

Best of luck for tomorrow. You will be able to predict changes in the weather by how your shoulder feels from now on.


----------



## C R (1 Mar 2019)

Best of luck for the op in the morrow.


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear you've been over the bars and broken the collarbone. Hope its mends asap


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2019)

Best wishes, amigo. Hope things go well ad you recover quickly .


----------



## lazyfatgit (2 Mar 2019)

GWS


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2019)

Best of luck, hope all goes well. Hope you are quickly on the mend.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I could russell something up, but @glasgowcyclist would probably be really picky and demand stainless steel!


Titanium, he is a cyclist after all.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Titanium, he is a cyclist after all.


Carbon fibre, surely?


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Mar 2019)

tom73 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow just be very nice to the nurses and you will fine. Chocolate and pens always go down well


Yeah, don't be grumpy with the nurses. They have ways of getting you back - injections, going deaf when you ask for assistance, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Carbon fibre, surely?


That melts if it gets wet dunnit.


----------



## clid61 (2 Mar 2019)

Did my collar bone 2013, surgery - plate and anchor wire into shoulder. Turbo at home back on bike in 6 weeks ( despite being told not to ) GWS


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

Op done.

Fecking sore.

Nauseous, cannae eat.

Peeing for Scotland.

Nurses are brilliant.

Staying in.

Waiting for morphine.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

In overnight or whilst Monday?

Hope it went okay.


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Op done.
> 
> Fecking sore.
> 
> ...



Get well soon


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> In overnight or whilst Monday?
> 
> Hope it went okay.



Fooktifiknow


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Fooktifiknow


Get well soon. I feel your pain. Actually I don’t, but you know...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> glasgowcyclist I was thinking about you this morning as I partly undid the zip on my



ooh, I was expecting a different ending to that sentence.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

Proper food has now arrived! Yay!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Proper food has now arrived! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 455557


Enjoy


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Fooktifiknow


Morphine kicked in then


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Morphine kicked in then


Thought he might have been typing whilst eating.


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Morphine kicked in then



Yes by the sounds off it. I think I was rambling on here 3 and a bit years ago morphine addled.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy


No fish supper and deep fried mars bar?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> No fish supper and deep fried mars bar?


I have a fish supper every Thursday. Even the thought of a dfmb is


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Morphine kicked in then



Waiting for more. They gave me some by squirting it into my mouth from a syringe but it hasn't worked.
Getting grumpy now..


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Waiting for more. They gave me some by squirting it into my mouth from a syringe but it hasn't worked.
> Getting grumpy now..


Get Doc, you're in recovery.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Mar 2019)

Much better plumbed in with a PCA, but they seem reluctant to use them so much these days.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Only just seen this. Sending "mend quickly" vibes from all of us chez Casa Reynard


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Waiting for more. They gave me some by squirting it into my mouth from a syringe but it hasn't worked.
> Getting grumpy now..


Oramorph tastes vile too


----------



## DCBassman (2 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Oramorph tastes vile too


Certainly does.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Much better plumbed in with a PCA, but they seem reluctant to use them so much these days.



Is that a cannula?
I have one in my right hand.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is that a cannula?
> I have one in my right hand.



Pump, attached to you and you can press a button if you need a hit. I think they're more reserved now for pailliative care in cancer

It's going to hurt unfortunately, they've drilled into bone. It's the impact on the periosteum covering the bones which hurts like fook, either from the break or the drilling to attach the metal work


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

They gave me a morphine injection five minutes ago plus two cocodamol..
Can't say I feel any benefit yet.


----------



## boydj (2 Mar 2019)

Hope it lets you get some sleep. GWS.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They gave me a morphine injection five minutes ago plus two cocodamol..
> Can't say I feel any benefit yet.


Give it half an hour


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They gave me a morphine injection five minutes ago plus two cocodamol..
> Can't say I feel any benefit yet.



You will. Zzzzzz


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They gave me a morphine injection five minutes ago plus two cocodamol..
> Can't say I feel any benefit yet.


I don’t remember being in much pain directly after the op. Think they maybe injected something before waking up. It was the following day I really struggled. I remember getting the shuttle bus from Ninewells to PRI where someone was picking me up. Every jolt in the bus seemed to go right through me. 

Hope you get a sleep once the painkillers kick in.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Mar 2019)

Starting to work now , just need the guy in the next bed to STFU with his monster bad of cheese crackers

Night all...


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Op done.
> 
> Fecking sore.
> 
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Pump, attached to you and you can press a button if you need a hit. I think they're more reserved now for pailliative care in cancer
> 
> It's going to hurt unfortunately, they've drilled into bone. It's the impact on the periosteum covering the bones which hurts like fook, either from the break or the drilling to attach the metal work


I had the pump after both operations on my Femur, quite clever in that they're 'timed' to only allow another dosage after so many minutes.

GWS @glasgowcyclist


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Op done.
> 
> Fecking sore.
> 
> ...


Best wishes Mr Glasgow, sounds bloody awful, here's to a complete and speedy recovery !


----------



## Globalti (3 Mar 2019)

I had a nerve block, which lasted about 12 hours plus my bones had gone to sleep after 3 months of non-union so I was able to control the pain with regular paracetamol. You are in a better situation having had the plate almost immediately after the break meaning you don't need to worry about the bone waking up and healing and as the pain diminishes you'll know you're heading straight for a full recovery. Just heed the physios and get that shoulder moving as soon as the pain allows to prevent it freezing like mine has.


----------



## tom73 (3 Mar 2019)

Give it a day or so and it will start to settle. If your in pain just tell them if your not written up for much and it's not working then a quick phone call and they can get you on something else. May sound odd but eating something will help with the sickness.


----------



## Wobblers (3 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> I'd imagine being on Scotland the only plates they can find are these...
> View attachment 455224



You're missing the deep fried mars bar there, MM.

#disappointed


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Starting to work now , just need the guy in the next bed to STFU with his monster bad of cheese crackers
> 
> Night all...



Hope ypou got some real rest and you're on the mend now.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hope ypou got some real rest and you're on the mend now.



Rest, in a hospital.... he'll be lucky.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Rest, in a hospital.... he'll be lucky.


Private is the way to go 

Presumably he's home now though


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Private is the way to go
> 
> Presumably he's home now though



Hopefully at home. Oh I have lots of tales from my 6 week stay.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2019)

Still in, hoping to get out today.

Noisy crackers guy left yesterday, replaced by a patient who fell in another ward and broke his hip. He snores on every breath in and moans with every breath out. Poor bugger is in agony, I feel really sorry for him.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Rest, in a hospital..


Ha ha ha!


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Still in, hoping to get out today.
> 
> Noisy crackers guy left yesterday, replaced by a patient who fell in another ward and broke his hip. He snores on every breath in and moans with every breath out. Poor bugger is in agony, I feel really sorry for him.



Hope you get out. I had 6 1/2 weeks.

Guy nearly dead from a massive bleed next to me, guy opposite thinking his broken arm was 'worse' than the poor guy nearly popping off (later that day), same 'old rude guy' being horrible to the nurses, me telling him to behave, and said old rude guy goading me (very nearly got out of bed and threw him out of hospital). Usual dementia patients, kept awake for weeks by the poor guy opposite - didn't know where he was, broken spine, kept wandering - I managed to get him to sit down and wait for a nurse (this went on for weeks). Old lady that kept coming in being abusive, and hitting nurses, old miserable bugger next to me, lady lit a ciggy whilst on oxygen, ward over full so one poor patient in the middle for a few nights.

Let's say, when they said I could go, I upped and went - even left without my big bag of prescription medicine as the pharmacy was shut. The staff were great, the patients, not so.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hope you get out. I had 6 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Guy nearly dead from a massive bleed next to me, guy opposite thinking his broken arm was 'worse' than the poor guy nearly popping off (later that day), same 'old rude guy' being horrible to the nurses, me telling him to behave, and said old rude guy goading me (very nearly got out of bed and threw him out of hospital). Usual dementia patients, kept awake for weeks by the poor guy opposite - didn't know where he was, broken spine, kept wandering - I managed to get him to sit down and wait for a nurse (this went on for weeks). Old lady that kept coming in being abusive, and hitting nurses, old miserable bugger next to me, lady lit a ciggy whilst on oxygen, ward over full so one poor patient in the middle for a few nights.
> 
> Let's say, when they said I could go, I upped and went - even left without my big bag of prescription medicine as the pharmacy was shut. The staff were great, the patients, not so.


Mine has been a very similar experience although on a much smaller scale.

Can't understand people being abusive to staff, who do all they can to help.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hope you got some real rest and you're on the mend now.


Shhhhhhh! You'll wake him up.


glasgowcyclist said:


> Still in, hoping to get out today.


Too late, he'd only just nodded off


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Private is the way to go


Not an option for most people, and not necessarily one everyone would take if it were.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2019)

GWS GC - Sounds awful - 

A few things 
1.Its your arm - so speak up if you want something - or feel something isn't right.

2.Things do get lost in the NHS - so chase your follow ups - you can insist on the seeing the consultant - increasingly these days a nurse does follow ups - nowt wrong with that - but don't be fobbed off

As an aside, reading the thread was glad that you got the plated early on - it seems to be a trend in the NHS to move away from surgery - which has some merit - but IMO it has swung to far that way.

I was in fecking agony last October with my back - I was refused a pain killing injection, and sent a long to a relaxation class - I was lying on my back which was throbin like someone had stuck a hot poker in it - then some Pratt was telling me to relax and breathe away the pain !! 

Further investigation revealed that further intervention could only be considered if I been in considerable pain for 12 months - and resulting surgeries had a very low success rate - reading some of the post above - I wonder if waiting 12 months limits the chances of success.

.......Anyway think you deserve a new bike when you are recovered - the old one sounds dangerous...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


> Not an option for most people, and not necessarily one everyone would take if it were.


I have it as a salary sacrifice benefit but have been very pleased with the NHS route so saw no need to use it.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> I was in fecking agony last October with my back - I was refused a pain killing injection, and sent a long to a relaxation class - I was lying on my back which was throbin like someone had stuck a hot poker in it - then some Pratt was telling me to relax and breathe away the pain !!
> 
> Further investigation revealed that further intervention could only be considered if I been in considerable pain for 12 months - and resulting surgeries had a very low success rate - reading some of the post above - I wonder if waiting 12 months limits the chances of success.



All I'll say, is if they are telling you the surgery is 'unlikely' to alleviate pain, just listen to them. Get yourself to a good physio and get it looked at. Be wary with spinal surgery - if it goes slightly wrong you are in a wheelchair.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

@glasgowcyclist Are you out yet ?


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


> Not an option for most people, and not necessarily one everyone would take if it were.



Sadly the NHS offers less and less though. There are policies which they call 'procedures of limited clinical value' - the title sounds reasonable - but when you read it things like hernia ops, knee and hip scopes, steroid injections are now longer offered by the NHS. They say that NICE have set many of these standards and they are clinical decisions - but yet are quite happy for people to pump themselves full of naproxen, codeine where much clinical evidence indicates these drugs can be damaging.

Plus you aren't told - you are told xxxx doesn't work - your best off with some stretches \ breathing etc - oh and heres a leaflet !


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> @glasgowcyclist Are you out yet ?


Sitting here all dressed and waiting for my brother to pick me up. I have a goody bag of painkillers and looking forward to going home.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sitting here all dressed and waiting for my brother to pick me up. I have a goody bag of painkillers and looking forward to going home.



I'd be waiting in the cafe. That said, it took a few hours before my wife picked me up from the ward after I phoned 'come and get me'. It was hard work walking all the way to the car after such a long time in bed. A porter even helped carry some bags (I didn't have as much crap as my MIL has accumulated in two weeks in hospital).


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> All I'll say, is if they are telling you the surgery is 'unlikely' to alleviate pain, just listen to them. Get yourself to a good physio and get it looked at. Be wary with spinal surgery - if it goes slightly wrong you are in a wheelchair.



Totally agree - eventually I wrote to my MP - and pushed and got the steroid injection. The pain and reliance on napraxon has massively reduced. I have been having these jabs every few years since my mid twenties - they have let me lead an active lifestyle for 30 years - Yet if I were in my 20's now - all I would get would be co codamol, breathing excercises , and some very basic physio (exercises)


----------



## Markymark (4 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sitting here all dressed and waiting for my brother to pick me up. I have a goody bag of painkillers and looking forward to going home.


Ok, ok, you've had your fun. Back to work now eh?


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sitting here all dressed and waiting for my brother to pick me up. I have a goody bag of painkillers and looking forward to going home.


I misread this as "I have a goody bag of painkillers and looking forward to taking some"


----------



## Slioch (4 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


> Not an option for most people, and not necessarily one everyone would take if it were.



Without wishing to turn this thread into a rant about the NHS, and I know they have their shortcomings, but when the s**t really hits the fan and it is a matter of life or death, I would want to be in a NHS hospital.


----------



## Slioch (4 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I have a goody bag of painkillers and looking forward to going home.



Two years ago Mrs S was visiting Glasgow and was taken very ill very suddenly, and was rushed into the Southern General.

After a couple of days she was given "happy medication" and was wheeled, giggling gently to herself, over to another unit for a procedure. The porter pushing her was a typical guy from Possil with a fantastic sense of humour. He told us in no uncertain terms that "there are more drugs up my close than they have in the whole of this f***ing hospital".

Brilliant!


----------



## Globalti (4 Mar 2019)

Medical professionals have a laissez-faire attitude to collar bones since 85% do heal naturally and you can't disagree with avoidance of an operation if possible. in GC's case the system worked well; his x-ray was reviewed and somebody realised that he needed intervention. In my own case it didn't; I went over to private, saw a consultant with his own strong views and can't help wondering if I would have done better staying in the NHS. If the patient is discharged from A&E without plating it all hinges on somebody reviewing the x-ray or on a follow-up x-ray a week or two later to check the ends have met up.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I'd be waiting in the cafe.



I actually enjoyed sitting in the ward, getting to chat with Casey, the cleaner from Nigeria, Margherita, the breakfast server from Poland, and Katriona, from South Uist, who changed the bedding.

Home now and getting started on my physio, which is very small movements for now.

Again, thanks to you all for the good wishes and keeping me laughing.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

Don't laugh too hard. You'll be laughing about how hard it is to get dressed - get the wrong arm in first and you are stuffed. I must say my shoulder decompression hurt a fair bit.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> Ok, ok, you've had your fun. Back to work now eh?



I'm desperate to get back as quickly as possible, before they realise I do fark all!


----------



## Markymark (4 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm desperate to get back as quickly as possible, before they realise I do fark all!


It doesn't quite make sense to me. You're Scottish....and you have a job??? How can that be?

All I can really think of is you being off will be nice for the visitors of Eilean Donan Castle not have to listen to the bagpipes for a few days.


----------



## Globalti (4 Mar 2019)

Get some of the Stretch T shirts from GAP; they have just the right amount of stretch for you to insert the bad arm, then your head, then the good arm and they are perfect wear for when you go for physio. Be sure to get the Stretch ones with elastane or lycra, not the pure cotton ones. Here:

https://www.gap.co.uk/gap/men/clothing/t-shirts/


----------



## Globalti (4 Mar 2019)

While you're sitting watching daytime TV (and sleeping a fair bit the first few days after the op, I expect) take a crumb of comfort from the knowledge that you have now joined the pantheon of cyclists who have broken a collar bone, meaning that you now truly have the right to call yourself *A Cyclist*.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Without wishing to turn this thread into a rant about the NHS, and I know they have their shortcomings, but when the s**t really hits the fan and it is a matter of life or death, I would want to be in a NHS hospital.



The NHS is brilliant at trauma 
its when bits of you wear out they aren't quite so good.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Two years ago Mrs S was visiting Glasgow and was taken very ill very suddenly, and was rushed into the Southern General.
> 
> After a couple of days she was given "happy medication" and was wheeled, giggling gently to herself, over to another unit for a procedure. The porter pushing her was a typical guy from Possil with a fantastic sense of humour. He told us in no uncertain terms that "there are more drugs up my *close *than they have in the whole of this f***ing hospital".
> 
> Brilliant!



Was that an auto correct from 'Nose' ?


----------



## OldShep (4 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Was that an auto correct from 'Nose' ?


Doubt it. It’s where he lived, in a close (street)


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2019)

OldShep said:


> Doubt it. It’s where he lived, in a close (street)



Think you might have missed the humour there...

Drugs up my close
Drugs up my nose..


.....Ill get me coat ....


----------



## Slioch (4 Mar 2019)

Just as an amusing aside to the OP's predicament, I broke my left collarbone 20+ years ago in a motorcycle accident. It healed fine but with a slight overlap in the bones, so I looked a bit lopsided.
Then 6 years ago I broke my other collarbone when I slid off my bicycle on a greasy corner, which also healed fine with a slight overlap.
All rather painful at the time, but the upside is that I no longer look lopsided anymore .

I hope the painkillers are working ok for you @glasgowcyclist .


----------



## Toshiba Boy (4 Mar 2019)

Just read this. GC, GWS fella.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Just as an amusing aside to the OP's predicament, I broke my left collarbone 20+ years ago in a motorcycle accident. It healed fine but with a slight overlap in the bones, so I looked a bit lopsided.
> Then 6 years ago I broke my other collarbone when I slid off my bicycle on a greasy corner, which also healed fine with a slight overlap.
> All rather painful at the time, but the upside is that I no longer look lopsided anymore .
> 
> I hope the painkillers are working ok for you @glasgowcyclist .



Not to be recommended though !


----------



## kingrollo (5 Mar 2019)

you back from you're morning ride yet GC ?


----------



## kingrollo (5 Mar 2019)

got visions of GC making a one armed pancake ! (Doh !)


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> got visions of GC making a one armed pancake ! (Doh !)


Pancakes have arms!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> got visions of GC making a one armed pancake ! (Doh !)



I've got a new starter on the go so tonight I'm going to try my overnight, no knead sourdough. (I think I might be able to do that one-handed)
Baking bread always cheers me up.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> you back from you're morning ride yet GC ?



To be honest, right now I am not convinced about getting back on the saddle. Hopefully that's just the fear of doing the same thing again and that nervousness will pass. In the meantime I'll need to figure out a bus and walking route as I won't be driving or cycling for a couple of months.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> To be honest, right now I am not convinced about getting back on the saddle.


Come on fella, pull yourself together! I was looking at new/replacement bikes while I was still lay in my hospital bed just slightly more than a year ago. I'm sure you'll be chomping at the bit in a couple of weeks when the sun starts shining...


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2019)

I am sure you will come to the right decision whatever it is, but as you yourself say, it was an accident caused by you not stopping to do that zip, just make sure you stop in future. just think how many rides you have had without breaking your collar bone, and only one where you did, it puts it into prospective.


----------



## Markymark (5 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> To be honest, right now I am not convinced about getting back on the saddle. Hopefully that's just the fear of doing the same thing again and that nervousness will pass. In the meantime I'll need to figure out a bus and walking route as I won't be driving or cycling for a couple of months.


Too soon to think about it.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> Too soon to think about it.


I agree. ILS may have been gagging to get back on a bike, but it was about 5 months after leaving hospital before I seriously started thinking about cycling again and another 3 months before I actually did. (Hospitalisation was due to illness rather than injury, but I felt the same way as GC - worried about what might happen etc.)


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

I was back on the bike after 4 months of breaking my back (car driver). Bear in mind I was in hospital and still officially in a body brace. I did go and buy a new full suspension MTB. That said, I haven't ridden the road bikes since (one is on the turbo)- not confident of 'drivers' now, and being so close to dying/being paralysed, I decided to take my chances with rocks and trees (so far so good). 

My break was very bad, and wasn't my fault. I ride an MTB now, you are more or less guaranteed a fall or three.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Try not to think about what might happen, what ever you decide. There's too much outside of our control. There could be a power outage whilst your bread is in the oven.

We "control" as best we can what we can. Take your time, you might even start just baking cakes instead of eating them. Who knows, at this moment.

You'll pick up as and when you want, not when others decide.


----------



## tom73 (5 Mar 2019)

You will know when it's right to get back in the saddle. Only you can call it and you will in the mean time carry on baking it's a great way to put the world to rights. it was my escape before I got a bike don't get chance much to bake now but still love it when I do.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> To be honest, right now I am not convinced about getting back on the saddle. Hopefully that's just the fear of doing the same thing again and that nervousness will pass. In the meantime I'll need to figure out a bus and walking route as I won't be driving or cycling for a couple of months.



Perfectly understandable mate. Only you know how you feel and what youre values in life are.

Hows the collarbone loaf coming along ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Hows the collarbone loaf coming along ?



Ha! That made me laugh out loud :-)

I didn't put it together last night but did it this morning instead. I have it right in front of me so I can watch its progress through the day. I accidentally tipped in pile of rye flour by mistake (it's meant to be all white) so I topped it up to the required amount with white and we'll see what happens. Many of my best have been accidental loafs, cross your fingers for this one.


----------



## Globalti (6 Mar 2019)

Maybe you should buy a chicken, eat it then make broth from the carcass; there's a thread going on UKClimbing at the moment about the folkloric benefits of animal bone broth in helping bones and connective tissue to heal. Foklore is often based on centuries of accumulated wisdom.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> Maybe you should buy a chicken, eat it then make broth from the carcass; there's a thread going on UKClimbing at the moment about the folkloric benefits of animal bone broth in helping bones and connective tissue to heal. Foklore is often based on centuries of accumulated wisdom.



That's an old favourite in this house. Will definitely be doing that!


----------



## Globalti (6 Mar 2019)

I'll be passing through Glasgow in a couple of weeks, can I drop in for some chicken broth?


----------



## kingrollo (6 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That's an old favourite in this house. Will definitely be doing that!



Served on a plate ? - with a shoulder ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Served on a plate ? - with a shoulder ?



Everyone's a farking comedian.

Yeah, and my wife will be helping me make it, so it'll be a joint effort.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> I'll be passing through Glasgow in a couple of weeks, can I drop in for some chicken broth?



Do you really think I would share?!


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Everyone's a farking comedian.
> 
> Yeah, and my wife will be helping me make it, so it'll be a joint effort.



Not with your 'broken joint' I hope.



Sorry, we really shouldn't be making you laugh, as it no doubt will hurt...


Did you hear about the chicken that crossed the road....?


----------



## kingrollo (6 Mar 2019)

Seriously GC - How you feeling today ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Seriously GC - How you feeling today ?



Better each day, thanks. It's frustrating not to be able to get rid of the pain though. I can constantly feel every centimetre of my collar bone, the plate and its hook that slips under my shoulder, and all of it feels like it is about to burst out of my skin. I'm pretty sure it would have been a lot worse doing nothing and hoping it would knit back itself.

But you and the other nobbers are making me laugh so that always helps. :-)


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2019)

Lots of ice 
For shoulder and your medicinal G & Ts

It’s v soon after the op, it’s going to hurt for a few weeks for sure


----------



## Globalti (7 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Better each day, thanks. It's frustrating not to be able to get rid of the pain though. I can constantly feel every centimetre of my collar bone, the plate and its hook that slips under my shoulder, and all of it feels like it is about to burst out of my skin. I'm pretty sure it would have been a lot worse doing nothing and hoping it would knit back itself.
> 
> But you and the other nobbers are making me laugh so that always helps. :-)



I can't feel my plate, it's even hard to make out by touch as there's still inflammation. Can we see your x-ray?


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> I can't feel my plate, it's even hard to make out by touch as there's still inflammation.* Can we see your x-ray?*


And that'll help you feel your plate?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> I can't feel my plate, it's even hard to make out by touch as there's still inflammation. Can we see your x-ray?



I was only shown it on a monitor, I don't have a copy. I'll ask for one when I go back for assessment next Thursday.


----------



## Freds Dad (7 Mar 2019)

Of course now that you have a metal plate in your body you will get stopped every time you pass through airport security as I found out after my knee replacement.

GWS


----------



## Globalti (7 Mar 2019)

Just take a photo of the screen, they don't mind. We always enjoy seeing other people's x-rays.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Mar 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> Of course now that you have a metal plate in your body you will get stopped every time you pass through airport security as I found out after my knee replacement.
> 
> GWS



My replacement hip - which might be ceramic but certainly has metal screws - doesn't set off scanners at court.

That may say more about the court's security kit than anything else.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Mar 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> Of course now that you have a metal plate in your body you will get stopped every time you pass through airport security as I found out after my knee replacement.
> 
> GWS



They're going to take it back out once the bone has knitted, possibly in about three months. I've no flights planned in that time, otherwise it would have been quite entertaining to do that.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Hows the collarbone loaf coming along ?



Pah! It was overproved and a teeny bit underbaked, could have done with just another three minutes in the oven. Looks rubbish but the flavour is great and once toasted you'd never know it was underbaked.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2019)

Did a seeded loaf yesterday to go with a chicken stew at tea time. Loaf disappeared in one sitting  

Must admit, the thought of trying to knead dough with only one arm is quite comical!


----------



## Globalti (7 Mar 2019)

Damn, what with this bread and the chicken broth I'm definitely going to drop in on you next time I'm in Glasgow.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Did a seeded loaf yesterday to go with a chicken stew at tea time. Loaf disappeared in one sitting
> 
> Must admit, the thought of trying to knead dough with only one arm is quite comical!



I use a folding technique rather than a traditional knead and while I'd normally use two hands, it's possible to do it with just one. With the dough still in the bowl, I wet my hand and slide it under the middle of the dough then lift it up so it stretches under its own weight. Then I flop it back into the bowl (with the open ends at, say, 3 o'clock and the fold at 9 o'clock. Turn the bowl 90 degrees and repeat. Usually takes only four or five of these to build it into a nice full pillow. Rest and repeat after a further 15 and 30 minutes.

Shaping it was easy enough using a plastic scraper to scoop it into a boule. If I can find a video of the technique on youtube I'll post it, it's easy to do but tricky to describe in words alone.


----------



## Globalti (7 Mar 2019)

I hope my collar bone plate sets off the scanners next time I go through Manchester, I'd love to wind up that shower of barstewards in Security. Last time I went through, pre-plate, I couldn't raise my arm for the body scan so I got diverted for a manual pat down and I must say the bloke was unusually friendly and seemed to take an awfully long time exploring my topography. I went through again three weeks later, same bloke, he smiled and said "Ooh yes, I remember you" then gave me the same lengthy exploration. I'm glad I'm 100% relaxed about my sexuality.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Better each day, thanks. It's frustrating not to be able to get rid of the pain though. I can constantly feel every centimetre of my collar bone, the plate and its hook that slips under my shoulder, and all of it feels like it is about to burst out of my skin. I'm pretty sure it would have been a lot worse doing nothing and hoping it would knit back itself.
> 
> But you and the other nobbers are making me laugh so that always helps. :-)



Yah big jessie ! 

Try snapping two vertebrae and 4 ribs. The docs weren't bothered about the ribs, but did they hurt, my word. Every time the nurses moved me (which was a lot at first due to the numerous scans), the muscles around the ribs would spasm, then they triggered off my back to spasm. That pain was the worst pain imaginable - I would have happily died it was that bad (very nearly did). (this is not a willy waving comp).

Seriously, see if you can get something a bit stronger from the GP. Slow release morphine tablets, despite being a little unpleasant, will help and knock you out, and you won't care. If you can't get that, then something stronger than codeine - I still pop that stuff like sweets at night.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> I hope my collar bone plate sets off the scanners next time I go through Manchester, I'd love to wind up that shower of barstewards in Security. Last time I went through, pre-plate, I couldn't raise my arm for the body scan so I got diverted for a manual pat down and I must say the bloke was unusually friendly and seemed to take an awfully long time exploring my topography. I went through again three weeks later, same bloke, he smiled and said "Ooh yes, I remember you" then gave me the same lengthy exploration. I'm glad I'm 100% relaxed about my sexuality.



They are worse at Heathrow. Son has issues with his insulin pump with those idiots.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> . I'm glad I'm 100% relaxed about my sexuality.


I think you are probably not, which is why you are making such an issue about it.


----------



## tom73 (7 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Better each day, thanks. It's frustrating not to be able to get rid of the pain though. I can constantly feel every centimetre of my collar bone, the plate and its hook that slips under my shoulder, and all of it feels like it is about to burst out of my skin. I'm pretty sure it would have been a lot worse doing nothing and hoping it would knit back itself.
> 
> But you and the other nobbers are making me laugh so that always helps. :-)



Bone pain is one that can be hard to get on top of. If it's not settling down and it's still early days just see if your GP can give you something else or advice. You also always ring the ward and ask them what they think.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (8 Mar 2019)

I am having to try and do stuff on one leg. I am not that surprised how short a time it takes for the other leg to start hurting as well.
I managed to go over on my ankle hard enough to to mean it is now twice the size of the other one.

Yours sounds much, much worse. Hope you heal well.


----------



## Globalti (9 Mar 2019)

Sometimes they say you're better off breaking an ankle than spraining it. I dislocated mine 40 years ago and it's very weak and prone to going over.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> Sometimes they say you're better off breaking an ankle than spraining it. I dislocated mine 40 years ago and it's very weak and prone to going over.



My surgeon said that when I mashed up my shoulder (well a car caused it) needed an AC decompression, but he said it you'd broke your collar bone, you would have been healed much quicker. Took two years to get surgery after accident, then another 18 months before it was perfect.


----------



## Globalti (9 Mar 2019)

What is an AC decompression? Something to do with the AC joint, not air conditioning gas?


----------



## DCBassman (9 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> What is an AC decompression? Something to do with the AC joint, not air conditioning gas?


Yup, both mine done now, as well as AC joint excisions to remove arthriticky bits.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> What is an AC decompression? Something to do with the AC joint, not air conditioning gas?



Yep, they go in with a camera, and a drill, and stuff, and smooth the joint out - 3 holes in your shoulder, but it stops it clicking and crunching - let's the soft tissue run over the bones a bit better ( suppose bone grinding).


----------



## Sharky (10 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> Sometimes they say you're better off breaking an ankle than spraining it. I dislocated mine 40 years ago and it's very weak and prone to going over.


Broke my ankle (doing keep-fit classes!) over 20 years ago and still get twinges, so I would say it's better not to do either.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2019)

Injuries are rarely 100% recovered from.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I was only shown it on a monitor, I don't have a copy. I'll ask for one when I go back for assessment next Thursday.


The RD&E in Exeter have a system where you send them a completed form for releasing your data, and they send scans and reports back on an encrypted CD-ROM, which is how I got my brain scans. It was a free service - there was no 'informal service' where you could just ask.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Mar 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The RD&E in Exeter have a system where you send them a completed form for releasing your data, and they send scans and reports back on an encrypted CD-ROM, which is how I got my brain scans. It was a free service - there was no 'informal service' where you could just ask.
> 
> View attachment 456768


Incidentally, I just searched for the radiology dept., and the data release link was there.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The RD&E in Exeter have a system where you send them a completed form for releasing your data, and they send scans and reports back on an encrypted CD-ROM, which is how I got my brain scans. It was a free service - there was no 'informal service' where you could just ask.
> 
> View attachment 456768


Why's the top of your head flat though?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2019)

I half feel like trying to get hold of a copy of my CT scan from 2012, but it would probably only scare me again!


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why's the top of your head flat though?


Because that's when they stopped scanning - no point in having slices of the very top of my skull - they'd managed to find my brain in roughly the right place. Incidentally, still suffering from PCS, five months in.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Because that's when they stopped scanning - no point in having slices of the very top of my skull - they'd managed to find my brain in roughly the right place. Incidentally, still suffering from PCS, five months in.


Hope it improve, sooner rather than later for you.

Got the top in on mine.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hope it improve, sooner rather than later for you.


Thanks - I'll save my misery for another thread


----------



## Doobiesis (11 Mar 2019)

GWS mate. ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hope it improve, sooner rather than later for you.
> 
> Got the top in on mine.
> View attachment 456839


Ha - that's rather splendid.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Ha - that's rather splendid.


Full Frontal


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Full Frontal
> View attachment 457121


Nah, that's a publicity poster for '_Predator_'!


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Full Frontal
> View attachment 457121


I am now glad I never asked for my MRI images.
I was going to use the data for a 3d visualisation but looking at that


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> I am now glad I never asked for my MRI images.
> I was going to use the data for a 3d visualisation but looking at that


You might look different.


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Mar 2019)

I wouldn't ask for my MRI, it would equate to looking at a void anyway.


----------



## Globalti (13 Mar 2019)

How's the collar bone feeling now GC, a fortnight after your crash? 

Have you got full movement of your shoulder?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> How's the collar bone feeling now GC, a fortnight after your crash?
> 
> Have you got full movement of your shoulder?



Big improvement over the past week, both in lower arm mobility and shoulder pain but still very little power. I can hold a cup of tea or similar weight in my left hand, so long as I keep it close to my body, although I can't raise it to my lips.

I was told to limit any physio to regularly flexing my elbow and to do very small circular movements of the shoulder by bending the arm 90 deg at the elbow and drawing small circles with it. (Hope that's clear)

The consultant specifically warned me against upper arm movements beyond that.

My course of diclofenac, for bone inflammation, has ended and I have cut the each dose of cocodamol from two to one tablet since the pain is much reduced. The best bit is I'm getting a good night's sleep again!

I walked down to the GP on Monday to pick up my sick line, a round trip of perhaps 35 minutes, and found that at the end of that my shoulder was quite sore. It's as though my entire arm's weight is hust hanging on the joint and my muscles aren't doing anything to support it. If I do that again I'll definitely put the sling back on.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The best bit is I'm getting a good night's sleep again!


Oh how I understand this!


----------



## Globalti (13 Mar 2019)

Good to hear there's an improvement. My consultant said "no physio for 10 days after the plating". I'm now into week 16 since plating and it feels pretty good although exercising the muscles still causes an increase in soft tissue discomfort around the area. The coloured latex bands are excellent for this.

I think you should still be using the sling when walking about. I hope that shoulder joint pain doesn't mean your shoulder is freezing up from lack of movement. My capsule release op is scheduled for 8 April and the surgeon says it will take me backwards in order to go forwards.


----------



## DisjointedReality (14 Mar 2019)

FWIW, this is a thread about my experience following a collarbone break where surgery was not required (though I did wonder why not, at the time). It's about two and a half years since it happened. Recovery was slow at first, but once the bone ends began to knit, things improved fairly rapidly. I have full mobility and no pain - though my left shoulder is now almost an inch narrower than my right. Nobody notices, except for me.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/broken-collarbone-real-world-recovery.217725/


----------



## Globalti (14 Mar 2019)

That's an interesting account. I was quite distressed that my shoulder had lost an inch of width and my armpit was squashed shut and stinky so I was relieved to have it plated, which has returned my dimensions to normal or will once I've rebuilt the muscle.

Shouldn't CC have a permanent collar bone thread in Training, Fitness & Health? It would make good reading for upset, worried cyclists stuck at home with a recent break.


----------



## vickster (14 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> That's an interesting account. I was quite distressed that my shoulder had lost an inch of width and my armpit was squashed shut and stinky so I was relieved to have it plated, which has returned my dimensions to normal or will once I've rebuilt the muscle.
> 
> Shouldn't CC have a permanent collar bone thread in Training, Fitness & Health? It would make good reading for upset, worried cyclists stuck at home with a recent break.


Start one?

Use the search function to find all applicable threads and add links in one thread with a suitable title like ‘broken collarbone’ perhaps


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Start one?
> 
> Use the search function to find all applicable threads and add links in one thread with a suitable title like ‘broken collarbone’ perhaps


Tag maybe?

Some may only be mentioned in a thread like this, about the incident.


----------



## vickster (14 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tag maybe?
> 
> Some may only be mentioned in a thread like this, about the incident.


He’s posted in health with links. Up to him how else he might signpost it


----------



## Globalti (14 Mar 2019)

What does that mean?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> What does that mean?


Tags are a little-used feature of the forum, used to indicate what a thread is about.

See _Add Tags_ above, under the thread title.

I keep forgetting that they exist!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Mar 2019)

At Thursday's assessment I was signed off for another four weeks. The incision is apparently healing very neatly and I have to continue with the limited physio with the addition of doing a pendulum swing with my arm. I'm to lean on a surface with my good arm, bending forward slightly to let my left arm dangle vertically, then swing the left arm in small circles from the shoulder.

I've to do this for another couple of weeks before they'll introduce resistance to the movements.

For some reason my arm pain returned with a vengeance as I was leaving hospital so I've gone back to the full dose of painkillers. It's beginning to subside again today though, so I'm going to slowly taper off the dose again.

Edited to correct spelling.


----------



## C R (16 Mar 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> At Thursday's assessment I was signed off for another four weeks. The incision is apparently healing very neatly and I have to continue with the limited physio with the addition of doing a pendulum swing with my arm. I'm to lean on a surface with my good arm, bending forward slightly to let my left arm dangle vertically, then swing the left arm in small circles from the shoulder.
> 
> I've to do this for another couple of weeks before they'll introduce resistance to the movements.
> 
> For some reason my arm pain returned with a vengeance as I was leaving hospital so I've gone back to the full dose of painkillers. It's beginning to subside again today though, so I'm going to slowly taper of the dose again.


Glad to hear things are going in the right direction.


----------



## Globalti (25 Mar 2019)

How are things now GC, almost a month down the line?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2019)

Markymark said:


> I suggest to my wife than maybe we go to Yorkshire for a weekend. She had to tie me down and called a priest to perform an exorcism on me. After being slapped around the head for an hour I saw sense.



Did you know there are helicopter extraction teams who can be called to help should you unexpectedly find yourself in Yorkshire. Thank god for these hostage rescue teams.


----------



## Globalti (25 Mar 2019)

I read "Yorkshire" then read the next sentence as: "Thank God for these heritage rescue teams"!


----------



## Markymark (25 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Did you know there are helicopter extraction teams who can be called to help should you unexpectedly find yourself in Yorkshire. Thank god for these hostage rescue teams.


I’m not sure even the SAS would venture into such hostile territory.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Did you know there are helicopter extraction teams who can be called to help should you unexpectedly find yourself in Yorkshire. Thank god for these hostage rescue teams.





Markymark said:


> I’m not sure even the SAS would venture into such hostile territory.


T'ain't that bad.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't that bad.



It is so bad the Chief Executive of Yorkshire, Sir Gary Verity, has resigned.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> How are things now GC, almost a month down the line?



Thanks for asking!

A bit up and down, physically and mentally. My first physio appointment isn't until 5 April and I've been doing the limited movements suggested by the surgeon but not seeing much change. My wife thinks I'm hoping for progress too soon and she's always right.

I went to the shops with her yesterday and after just 10-15 minutes of being on my feet I had severe pain in an area between my left shoulder blade and my neck. It feels like someone has twisted a tendon around a pencil and is cranking it tigher and tighter until it's on the brink of snapping. I have to either sit on a sofa or lie on my right side for it to go away, which only takes a few minutes. So there I was lying on the bench outside Lidl while we waited for a taxi home. I can't figure out how this relates to my broken collarbone.

Today I made a porage loaf that turned out really well, so that's cheered me right up. (I'll stick a photo in the bakers' thread soon.)


----------



## Globalti (25 Mar 2019)

You are probably doing what I did for the full three months of non-union; tensing those shoulder muscles and holding the shoulder high to alleviate pain, which is causing one of the complex muscles to go into spasm. Are you taking the painkillers correctly?


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> There are two types of cyclist:
> 
> those who _have_ broken their collarbone, and those who _will_.


There's another subset that do stupid things to their main shoulder joint...
DAMHIKT.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> You are probably doing what I did for the full three months of non-union; tensing those shoulder muscles and holding the shoulder high to alleviate pain, which is causing one of the complex muscles to go into spasm. Are you taking the painkillers correctly?



You're probably right about the shoulder muscles, I'm making a conscious effort to avoid that now. (Having said that, the first time it happened was the day after the operation while I was sitting up in bed. I'll ask the doc at my assessment on Thursday.)

In the days immediately after the plate was inserted I had rotten pain if I let the arm hang its weight by itself. That felt as though I had a 10kg dead weight hanging on a nail through my shoulder bone.

I have been attempting to taper off the cocodamol as I'm wary of being dependent on it for too long. It's good for the pain that would keep me awake but does little for the underlying, constant ache and general discomfort, so I only take it when I need to.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2019)

Ice can be great for joint pain and inflammation. Heat for stiffness. Try a wheatpack or hot water bottle (with cover) for 15 mins before you do your exercises and then a bag of peas (in a tea towel) afterwards

Of course, you may be doing this already


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Ice can be great for joint pain and inflammation. Heat for stiffness. Try a wheatpack or hot water bottle (with cover) for 15 mins before you do your exercises and then a bag of peas (in a tea towel) afterwards
> 
> Of course, you may be doing this already



No, good idea though. Thanks.


----------



## 12boy (26 Mar 2019)

Take your wife out to dinner......It's always hard living with the injured no matter how little trouble they try to be. At least that's what the Little General told me after I broke my pelvis and snivelled around for a couple of months. You deserve it too.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Mar 2019)

12boy said:


> Take your wife out to dinner......It's always hard living with the injured no matter how little trouble they try to be. At least that's what the Little General told me after I broke my pelvis and snivelled around for a couple of months. You deserve it too.



That is already on the cards!

My wife is absolutely marvellous and has been taking the best care of me, I can't wait to spoil her rotten.


----------



## boydj (27 Mar 2019)

Sook!

Just kidding. Take her to the pictures as well - she deserves it.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Apr 2019)

Any updates GC ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Apr 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Any updates GC ?


I had my first physio last Friday and have four more exercises to do. These are only to increase the range of movement in my shoulder, no resistance exercises yet.

I tried tapering off the painkillers again but it's still too early for that. The area of numbness around the incision is beginning to shrink and I can feel the plate and a couple of the screws through my skin when I touch that area. 
Feels weird, I'm looking forward to getting it out.


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2019)

Can you still move that arm fully? As far as the other arm? How is the bone pain now?

I had the capsule release op yesterday and I'm home feeling sleepy and taking ibuprofen every 6 hours and paracetamol every 5. So far the pain isn't as bad as people have been predicting but then I guess lots of people with simple frozen shoulders haven't already had broken ribs and clavicle.

While he was in with the camera the surgeon spotted damage to the articular cartilage, that's the cartilage layer on the ball of the humerus so I guess that will need attention at some time in the future.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Can you still move that arm fully? As far as the other arm? How is the bone pain now?
> 
> I had the capsule release op yesterday and I'm home feeling sleepy and taking ibuprofen every 6 hours and paracetamol every 5. So far the pain isn't as bad as people have been predicting but then I guess lots of people with simple frozen shoulders haven't already had broken ribs and clavicle.
> 
> While he was in with the camera the surgeon spotted damage to the articular cartilage, that's the *cartilage layer on the ball of the humerus* so I guess that will need attention at some time in the future.



Don't know if your NHS or private. - but trimming, scoping, cleaning up cartilage is one of things the NHS is cutting back on (apparently it doesn't work !!!!!) I don't know you're full history but that sort of surgery won't be available on the NHS much longer - if it hasn't been halted all ready.

you might want to google your CCG's procedure on limited clinical value policy - makes alarming reading.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Can you still move that arm fully? As far as the other arm? How is the bone pain now?



The affected arm has nowhere near the movement of my good arm, although it has been improving over the past two weeks. From hanging vertical, I can move the arm to about 25-30 degrees forward and about 10 degrees backwards, unaided. Using my good arm to support it, I can move it forward to about 50 degrees from vertical before pain says stop. Still can't hold any weight with it.

Bone pain is greatly reduced from the time of the operation, occasionally it comes back but only if I have tried to do too much with that arm. Normally it's more an awareness of something being there that shouldn't be. Too much walking or too long in a car causes pain where the skin is abrading over the plate so I keep my journeys as short as possible.

Hope your treatment goes well.


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Don't know if your NHS or private. - but trimming, scoping, cleaning up cartilage is one of things the NHS is cutting back on (apparently it doesn't work !!!!!) I don't know you're full history but that sort of surgery won't be available on the NHS much longer - if it hasn't been halted all ready.
> 
> you might want to google your CCG's procedure on limited clinical value policy - makes alarming reading.


 
Yes I'd read that somewhere. I'll wait until I see the surgeon in a month and ask how he thinks it's likely to affect arm movement in the future. I'm with BUPA so I guess it will be OK although my surgeon also keeps a close eye on latest research and how that influences thinking. 

The jammy sod goes to the IOM TT every year as one of the surgical team!


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The affected arm has nowhere near the movement of my good arm, although it has been improving over the past two weeks. From hanging vertical, I can move the arm to about 25-30 degrees forward and about 10 degrees backwards, unaided. Using my good arm to support it, I can move it forward to about 50 degrees from vertical before pain says stop. Still can't hold any weight with it.
> 
> Bone pain is greatly reduced from the time of the operation, occasionally it comes back but only if I have tried to do too much with that arm. Normally it's more an awareness of something being there that shouldn't be. Too much walking or too long in a car causes pain where the skin is abrading over the plate so I keep my journeys as short as possible.



Has your physio given you the latex resistance bands to help muscle regrowth? They are really excellent for this, mine are benefiting me a lot.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Has your physio given you the latex resistance bands to help muscle regrowth? They are really excellent for this, mine are benefiting me a lot.



No, he is focusing on improving the range of movement before introducing resistance.


----------



## vickster (9 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Yes I'd read that somewhere. I'll wait until I see the surgeon in a month and ask how he thinks it's likely to affect arm movement in the future. I'm with BUPA so I guess it will be OK although my surgeon also keeps a close eye on latest research and how that influences thinking.
> 
> The jammy sod goes to the IOM TT every year as one of the surgical team!


Bupa will even fight claims for age related arthritis / clean ups if your other structures, ROM etc arent affected (they weren’t keen on funding my knee arthroscopy in Jan and required a lot of info from the surgeon). Don’t mention the A word in comms if at all possible! They are very tetchy about paying for anything chronic or age related! Indeed they tend to follow the NHS/NICE on such things


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2019)

That's interesting thanks.


----------



## Globalti (15 Apr 2019)

GC how are you feeling now almost seven weeks down the line?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> GC how are you feeling now almost seven weeks down the line?



Much better, thanks.

Although I still have no muscle strength back, the physiotherapy has restored a lot of the range of movement in my shoulder. They added a new exercise last week involving abducting the arm which the doc at my last two assessments specifically told me to avoid. I contacted the fracture clinic to check but both the doc and the surgeon are on leave until next week so I'm avoiding this exercise until I get confirmation.


----------



## Globalti (16 Apr 2019)

My surgeon wrote "no physio for 10 days" on the discharge notes after my plating. After that my physio was happy for me to move any way. 

8 days now since the capsule release and the stretching is making it flippin' hurt, all the time. The pain is almost as bad as broken ribs. Everybody said it would hurt.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> My surgeon wrote "no physio for 10 days" on the discharge notes after my plating. After that my physio was happy for me to move any way.
> 
> 8 days now since the capsule release and the stretching is making it flippin' hurt, all the time. The pain is almost as bad as broken ribs. Everybody said it would hurt.


A like for what is about to be a shared pain...


----------



## Globalti (24 Apr 2019)

So how are you feeling now GC?

2 weeks and 3 days since my capsule release and the pain is beginning to diminish. The arm definitely has a better range of movement. The worst thing is that the joint is loose and clunky so after I've finished stretching and I start walking away the shoulder joint suddenly settles with a pop that sends an electric shock of pain through me.


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> So how are you feeling now GC?
> 
> 2 weeks and 3 days since my capsule release and the pain is beginning to diminish. The arm definitely has a better range of movement. The worst thing is that the joint is loose and clunky so after I've finished stretching and I start walking away the shoulder joint suddenly settles with a pop that sends an electric shock of pain through me.


Well done. It will be worth it.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> So how are you feeling now GC?
> 
> 2 weeks and 3 days since my capsule release and the pain is beginning to diminish. The arm definitely has a better range of movement. The worst thing is that the joint is loose and clunky so after I've finished stretching and I start walking away the shoulder joint suddenly settles with a pop that sends an electric shock of pain through me.




Every day is progress, both in arm range and pain reduction.

I was back seeing the surgeon yesterday and he says the plate/bone position is looking good. He thinks the bone is knitting but it's not all that clear on the x-ray. He says he'll do another on the day of removal but won't be certain of the bone repair until he gets a look inside. I expect a call some time towards the end of May for that op.

Physio is going very well although my regular guy has finished his placement and gone back to Dublin. He was a good laugh and liked baking too. He had just started me on active movement, moving on from the passive, so I now try to raise my arm with its own muscles. Feck me it's tough but gets better (but not exactly easier) each day.

I start back to work on Monday, woohoo!

Sorry to hear of your difficulties with your shoulder. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 May 2019)

I had my pre-op session at the hospital last week so I'm on the list for plate removal and just waiting for the call. It could be anytime between now and six weeks hence (the original twelve week period for leaving it in expires on Saturday 1 June). I have agreed to take the shortest notice and I'm also on their list in case of any cancellation. 

While the plate fixation is no longer painful, it is uncomfortable so I'm looking forward to getting it out. What is painful is the flippin' physiotherapy! My new physio, Louise, appears to have recently given up professional wrestling for a career in musculo-skeletal therapy.

All credit to her though, after she's mangled me on that bed for a session my shoulder feels like a rusted old joint that's been freed, she's brilliant. I just wish it didn't make my eyes water so much.

Where a month ago my forward arm extension could only reach 50 degrees, it's now at 120 degrees (assisted) so that's huge progress.

Last week I made a batch of iced cupcakes for her and her team as a wee thank you for their care and they seem to have gone down very well. She tells me she shared them but I'm not convinced.

I confessed to her this week that that had been my first ever attempt at making cakes, albeit under strict supervision from The Cake Fairy. (If you're interested, I used the classic Victoria sponge recipe from Delia's cook book and spooned it into cupcake moulds. Can't remember the name but it's the encyclopaedic one in hardback.)

Still not driving or riding yet, getting public transport to work instead. To be honest I haven't missed the driving at all and I'm not too sure about being in any hurry to get back on the bike. I've kinda lost my bottle and I'm anxious about repeating the experience if I resume cycle commuting. I'm even nervous about walking down flights of stairs FFS!

This might pass, I've had it before after a very heavy off that resulted in heavy bruising but no breaks. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've kinda lost my bottle and I'm anxious about repeating the experience if I resume cycle commuting. I'm even nervous about walking down flights of stairs FFS!
> 
> This might pass, I've had it before after a very heavy off that resulted in heavy bruising but no breaks. I'll wait and see.


If it’s any consolation, I was physically shaking my first few rides I was so nervous but it does get better quite quickly. I am still more cautious though, even 4 years later....plus my plate is still in so would hate to land on it again.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> If it’s any consolation, I was physically shaking my first few rides I was so nervous but it does get better quite quickly. I am still more cautious though, even 4 years later....plus my plate is still in so would hate to land on it again.




Ooft, I'm wincing just reading that!

I know the risk of falling off is no greater than before so I should simply get back on, after all, I've gone more than 50 years cycling and this is my first real injury aside from scrapes and bruises.
But right now I'm not convinced. It's a bugger because I'd just bought absolutely everything component-wise to rebuild my old Trek as a commuter; only the seatpost, saddle and handlebars are original; everything else from the bottom bracket up has been replaced. I just haven't got round to fitting it all.


----------



## DCBassman (10 May 2019)

I'm back on. But still weak and useless generally. Range of movement already sufficient to get me discharged from regular attention from the physioterrorist. Hope the plate is soon out and you've healed up again!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> ....regular attention from the physioterrorist.



Ha, that's what my late SiL called her physio! I would have used that for Louise but as she's from Ireland and we're still getting to know each other, I wouldn't want it to be misconstrued.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Ha, that's what my late SiL called her physio! I would have used that for Louise but as she's from Ireland and we're still getting to know each other, I wouldn't want it to be misconstrued.


Afraid she might stretch you beyond your limits.


----------



## Globalti (12 May 2019)

I did post this elsewhere but I saw the consultant on Friday and he was very happy with my progress in un-freezing the shoulder. He said he had been anticipating having to give me a steroid injection but was discharging me instead. He said that the clonks and clunks could go on for a year though, which isn't great news. He also said: "You don't look like the sort of bloke who sits around doing nothing all day", which, I guess, explains the good progress. To celebrate Mrs Gti and I went for a swim, which felt good, both crawl and breast stroke.

The consultant recommended I switched from paracetamol to ibuprofen to reduce the inflammation but I don't like the stuff because it constipates me and affects my stomach, meaning I've got to take omeprazole, which can also have its side-effects. So for the moment I'm going to take 800mg of ibuprofen with my evening meal supplemented by paracetamol if I need it and keep up the stretching, for life, because one consequence of the trauma is roughening of the articular surface of the ball of the humerus. The sawbones was cagey about this saying it should look smooth like a boiled egg but that if I continued to exercise it could smooth out. Dr Google says this could cause problems in future years. Here are a couple of the pictures taken during the arthroscopy.







So I'm off for a gentle coffee shop ride now. Woohoo!


----------



## Globalti (27 May 2019)

Did you get the plate removed, GC?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 May 2019)

Globalti said:


> Did you get the plate removed, GC?



Still waiting mate.
Leaping at the telephone every time it rings.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jun 2019)

Almost 2 months on from my pre-op assessment and still no word. I called the surgeon's secretary today and she advised me he is on holiday for another week so I know it won't happen imminently. She did say I'm marked as an urgent case and suggested I call the theatre bookings department. Still trying to get through to them...


----------



## tom73 (25 Jun 2019)

Keep on the good side of his secretary he maybe the boss but they hold the keys...
But they all know the only one who is really the boss is theatre sister.
Good luck


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jun 2019)

tom73 said:


> Keep on the good side of his secretary he maybe the boss but they hold the keys...
> But they all know the only one who is really the boss is theatre sister.
> Good luck




Oh I'm always courteous and understanding :-) 

I've left a voicemail with theatre bookings. I'll probably end up with tickets for Rigoletto.


----------



## Globalti (27 Jun 2019)

Keep pushing and you will get a result. They may have a cancellation. Tell them it's affecting your quality of life, that seems to push a button. 

Are you back on the bike?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> Keep pushing and you will get a result. They may have a cancellation. Tell them it's affecting your quality of life, that seems to push a button.
> 
> Are you back on the bike?



I'm already in the category for short notice cancellations. I'll wait till I hear back from theatre bookings before pressing it further.

Still not on the bike, partly because I'm still unable to bear weight on my shoulder and partly because I'm still much too nervous anyway. I've got a monthly bus/train/subway pass now so haven't used the bike or car in four months. Definitely not missing the car (except for very long journeys) and I'm discovering new places I can access more easily by public transport.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jun 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm already in the category for short notice cancellations. I'll wait till I hear back from theatre bookings before pressing it further.
> 
> Still not on the bike, partly because I'm still unable to bear weight on my shoulder and partly because I'm still much too nervous anyway. I've got a monthly bus/train/subway pass now so haven't used the bike or car in four months. Definitely not missing the car (except for very long journeys) and I'm discovering new places I can access more easily by public transport.



Every cloud.. fingers crossed you get fixed soon - physically and in terms of worrying about riding.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Oh I'm always courteous and understanding :-)
> 
> I've left a voicemail with theatre bookings. I'll probably end up with tickets for Rigoletto.


You could do worse.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

I did hear much of_ Marnie_ a couple of months ago, and was quite favorably impressed.
https://www.eno.org/operas/marnie/


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

Hoping things get moving for you soon, @glasgowcyclist .


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could do worse.



Actually, Rigoletto was the first opera I ever saw and I loved it. I got completely absorbed by it to the point I had to stop myself from shouting out during the dramatic moments in third act!
Fantastic opera.


----------



## slow scot (27 Jun 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Actually, Rigoletto was the first opera I ever saw and I loved it. I got completely absorbed by it to the point I had to stop myself from shouting out during the dramatic moments in third act!
> Fantastic opera.


A "like" at times just isn't enough! Still think Traviata tops it.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> A "like" at times just isn't enough! Still think Traviata tops it.



It might well do but I've not yet seen that. Even if it does, Rigoletto will always be special as my first opera.
I haven't seen that many others; Don Pasquale at Teatro di Roma, Carmen at L'Arena, and Madama Butterfly but forget where. 
(P.S. I happened to be on holiday at these places when the operas were on, I didn't go specifically!)


----------



## Globalti (27 Jun 2019)

I love operatic arias but not the boring stuff in between; I'm obviously not intellectual enough.

My grandad was light opera critic for The Times.


----------



## slow scot (27 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> I love operatic arias but not the boring stuff in between; I'm obviously not intellectual enough.
> 
> My grandad was light opera critic for The Times.


I say chaps, we're getting terribly close to an opera thread here.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> I love operatic arias but not the boring stuff in between; I'm obviously not intellectual enough.
> 
> My grandad was light opera critic for The Times.



We went as it was something different from the usual going to the pictures etc. We saw Rigoletto (with supertitles) at the Glasgow Royal Concert Hall and it just blew me away. After that we'd check out the local theatres whenever we were on holiday in Italy and go see something. The most spectacular setting yet, and I don't think will ever be beaten, is Verona's L'Arena. An amazing atmosphere and to be sitting out under the stars from 9pm until after midnight on a warm July evening really is something.

We were up in the cheap seats, where the yellow dot is.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> I say chaps, we're getting terribly close to an opera thread here.



Start one!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2019)

Got the call as I was leaving the office: they had just sent me a letter to tell me I was scheduled for 26 July but ... could I take a cancellation and come in on Friday 5th? You bet!

So that's it arranged. I'd rather get it done sooner than later.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Got the call as I was leaving the office: they had just sent me a letter to tell me I was scheduled for 26 July but ... could I take a cancellation and come in on Friday 5th? You bet!
> 
> So that's it arranged. I'd rather get it done sooner than later.


The faster, the better. Then you can begin to pull away from the whole thing. Amazing how these things take over your life...


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2019)

Good news GC. Keep us posted on events!


----------



## tom73 (3 Jul 2019)




----------



## C R (3 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Got the call as I was leaving the office: they had just sent me a letter to tell me I was scheduled for 26 July but ... could I take a cancellation and come in on Friday 5th? You bet!
> 
> So that's it arranged. I'd rather get it done sooner than later.


Best of luck


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2019)

I'll cheer you up by telling you that you WILL get better. I'm back on the bike now (shortish rides though) and lifting light weights to strengthen the shoulder, which feels a little better every day. So take heart!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> I'll cheer you up by telling you that you WILL get better. I'm back on the bike now (shortish rides though) and lifting light weights to strengthen the shoulder, which feels a little better every day. So take heart!



Thanks. I'm looking forward to it as at least I can now start thinking of planning a holiday around September/October.

The op puts an end to my current physio sessions and I'll need to be referred again after it. My torturer physio has told me to ask for her again to keep the continuity of treatment. I think she just wants more cupcakes.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I think she just wants more cupcakes.


Naturellement!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jul 2019)

That’s me all washed and scrubbed for tomorrow, heading to bed for a 5.45 alarm.


Cupcakes are all prepared too. I don’t know how many staff are involved in theatre but I am hoping 12 cakes will be enough.


----------



## C R (4 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That’s me all washed and scrubbed for tomorrow, heading to bed for a 5.45 alarm.
> 
> 
> Cupcakes are all prepared too. I don’t know how many staff are involved in theatre but I am hoping 12 cakes will be enough.
> ...


Good luck, possibly by the time you've read this it will all be sorted.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2019)

That’s me all sorted. Now sitting in the departure lounge waiting for my wife to come for me in a taxi. Cupcakes went down a storm


----------



## alicat (5 Jul 2019)

Lovely, @glasgowcyclist! Glad you're sorted. Where's mine btw?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2019)

Good news!


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That’s me all sorted. Now sitting in the departure lounge waiting for my wife to come for me in a taxi. Cupcakes went down a storm


Great news. 
Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## Globalti (5 Jul 2019)

So come on then.... what did they do? Removed the Meccano, I guess? How does it feel without the piece of metal holding everything down? How much shoulder movement have you?


----------



## C R (5 Jul 2019)

Great to hear, onwards and upwards. Hopefully riding in no time now.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> So come on then.... what did they do? Removed the Meccano, I guess? How does it feel without the piece of metal holding everything down? How much shoulder movement have you?



I tried some moves while I was in recovery and was pleased to note that I had at least as much as when I went in. Now that I am home, the range is a bit reduced but I guess that might be due to the local anaesthetic wearing off as I'm definitely getting a bit achey around the shoulder now.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> Lovely, @glasgowcyclist! Glad you're sorted. Where's mine btw?



You got a hug instead


----------



## alicat (5 Jul 2019)

^^^ are you sure you're up to it with your poorly shoulder and all?!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> ^^^ are you sure you're up to it with your poorly shoulder and all?!


I'm using my good arm


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2019)

I'm glad to hear it went okay. 

Hopefully you'll be riding a bit before too long, but I'd suggest taking advantage of the situation and letting everyone else run about for a while. You don't want to make it worse...

I'm told large amounts of chocolate speeds recovery BTW.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That’s me all sorted. Now sitting in the departure lounge waiting for my wife to come for me in a taxi. Cupcakes went down a storm




That's good.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That’s me all sorted. Now sitting in the departure lounge waiting for my wife to come for me in a taxi. Cupcakes went down a storm


Good to hear! Onward and upward!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jul 2019)

Ooh, I'm sore this morning now that all the hospital meds have worn off!

They gave me ibuprofen and cocodamol home with me and I've already started on those. Feels like someone has hit me with a baseball bat. Two weeks of rest now and then back to physiotherapy.

I'd a bit of a long wait, six hours in a waiting room after admission, which isn't the most comfortable in a hospital gown with your arse hanging out. They were very busy though and someone had to be at the end of the queue. All the staff were brilliant once again.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jul 2019)

I was given codeine but I stopped taking it after a day; it constipated me completely and when I took it I experienced an hour of massive depression. I stuck with paracetamol and ibuprofen and only paracetamol after the plating op because there's a possibility that ibuprofen inhibits bone repair.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> there's a possibility that ibuprofen inhibits bone repair.



I mentioned that to the anaesthetist and he said it wasn't a problem now that the bone had knitted.


----------



## Globalti (19 Jul 2019)

How's the recovery going now GC? Are you back on the bike? How much arm muscle have you lost?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> How's the recovery going now GC? Are you back on the bike? How much arm muscle have you lost?




Not back on the bike yet, still don't have the appetite for it.

My arm muscle is ridiculously weak, I couldn't arm wrestle a small child. I have an arm like a sparrow's leg. I have resumed physio sessions so I'm hoping to move onto resistance stuff soon to build it back up.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Not back on the bike yet, still don't have the appetite for it.
> 
> My arm muscle is ridiculously weak, I couldn't arm wrestle a small child. I have an arm like a sparrow's leg. I have resumed physio sessions so I'm hoping to move onto resistance stuff soon to build it back up.


Arms like a sparrow, that's normal for me 

A few days on the bus/ train or being stuck in traffic usually gives me the appetite; good luck


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jul 2019)

HLaB said:


> Arms like a sparrow, that's normal for me
> 
> A few days on the bus/ train or being stuck in traffic usually gives me the appetite; good luck




I've been on the bus for two and a half months now. If anything it's less stressful than my cycle commute, even though it takes twice as long. I'm not constantly looking around me waiting for the next close pass or some tit left/right hooking me. 

I appreciate the positive intent of your message though.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've been on the bus for two and a half months now. If anything it's less stressful than my cycle commute, even though it takes twice as long. I'm not constantly looking around me waiting for the next close pass or some tit left/right hooking me.
> 
> I appreciate the positive intent of your message though.


Not an easy decision, glad I'm well past commuting.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've been on the bus for two and a half months now. If anything it's less stressful than my cycle commute, even though it takes twice as long. I'm not constantly looking around me waiting for the next close pass or some tit left/right hooking me.
> 
> I appreciate the positive intent of your message though.


 Its more stressful for me, that many folk with coughs and colds (which freaks me out) and it gets caught frustratingly in traffic; the bike for me is fresh air and I'm in control of my own time, if I had a stressful route I'd plan around it (even if its longer). But if your finding it the other way don't mock it


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jul 2019)

HLaB said:


> Its more stressful for me, that many folk with coughs and colds (which freaks me out) and it gets caught frustratingly in traffic; the bike for me is fresh air and I'm in control of my own time, if I had a stressful route I'd plan around it (even if its longer). But if your finding it the other way don't mock it



I know all of the benefits, I've been commuting by bike for around 25 years and cycling in general for fifty. I'm not ruling out a return but I don't bounce like I used to and injury takes longer to recover from. 

That said, I am really missing certain parts of my ride where, in summer, I detour through a beautiful park and sometimes just stop to watch the wildlife for a while. Plus it really helps with my blood pressure and mental health.

I'm just... torn.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I know all of the benefits, I've been commuting by bike for around 25 years and cycling in general for fifty. I'm not ruling out a return but I don't bounce like I used to and injury takes longer to recover from.
> 
> That said, I am really missing certain parts of my ride where, in summer, I detour through a beautiful park and sometimes just stop to watch the wildlife for a while. Plus it really helps with my blood pressure and mental health.
> 
> I'm just... torn.



You might find the desire to ride will come back after a while.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> You might find the desire to ride will come back after a while.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Globalti (20 Jul 2019)

Don't worry about it, I'm sure it's a normal reaction. I lost interest in cycling, all through the three miserable months of non-union (tried a turbo but too uncomfortable) then post plating op, through to the capsule release on 10 April and a couple of months after that. I've been back on properly for about 6 weeks now and we are approaching the anniversary of the crash on 18 August. The arm and shoulder muscles are returning but the hand is stiff and I'm seeing an Occupational Therapist about that. The shoulder is still stiff and the joint clunky and clonky. The consultant said that could last as long as a year.

I am concentrating on short steep rides to build leg strength as both shoulders are still weak and ache after 90 minutes. That's working as the thighs are bulking up, hills feel easier and I'm no longer off the back of the midweek evening rides with a couple of buddies, more where I used to be in the middle.


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2019)

Do what you want to do. Some people advocate getting back on and overcoming the fear. This has never worked for me and anything which has required me overcoming a sudden aversion to something has required time and perspective. You've cycled for 50 years, I'm pretty sure you're able to decide what and when you're able to do something.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Aug 2019)

Mod Note:
I've moved @Profpointy's post to the appropriate thread.
GWS @glasgowcyclist!
Commuting mojo will come back or not, doesn't matter as long as your health goes back to normal


----------



## Profpointy (12 Aug 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mod Note:
> I've moved @Profpointy's post to the appropriate thread.
> GWS @glasgowcyclist!
> Commuting mojo will come back or not, doesn't matter as long as your health goes back to normal



Quite right - that's indeed where I meant to post it. 

and best wishes to Glasgowcyclist


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Aug 2019)

I was back at the fracture clinic last week for a post-op check and they're happy enough with me that they've discharged me. Physio is coming on better now too with my visits dropped to fortnightly from weekly. And I'm now fit enough to drive, not that I've missed it so I renewed my 4 week zonecard again yesterday.

I've been looking at the bike in the garage and thinking it might soon be time to get back on it. The fear is still there but not as pronounced as before. I think what'll finally get me back on is this flippin' beer gut that seems to be growing by the hour. I'll have another think about it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Old jon (19 Aug 2019)

Aye, it was my gut that did the deciding for me.


----------



## Globalti (19 Aug 2019)

Crack on! As soon as you up the mileage and stop drinking beer regularly it will drop off. The body responds so fast to the demands (or not) that you place on it.


----------



## Globalti (4 Sep 2019)

So what news @glasgowcyclist ? Are you back in the saddle?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> So what news @glasgowcyclist ? Are you back in the saddle?




Erm, no. 

However, I am not at the same level of fear as before. I feel that as my rehab progresses, my aversion to cycling decreases. As of last Friday, my physio has introduced some resistance exercises for me and I don't have to see her every week, next appointment is 20 Sept.

Edit to correct typo from ‘here’ to her.


----------



## kingrollo (5 Nov 2019)

Time for an update me thinks ? 

Have you become a powerlifter in the gym ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Nov 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Time for an update me thinks ?
> 
> Have you become a powerlifter in the gym ?




Ha ha, I tried that when I was about 20. I went to the local sports centre with a mate and we completely overdid it, I could barely use my arms for two days.

Physio is bringing great improvements, my arm can now reach 140 degrees unassisted. As well as the isometric exercises, she has given me my first resistance band which I use by holding either end down at waist level, stretching it out a bit and raising both hands in an arc over my head. Repeat ten times, three times a day.

Despite the fear subsiding a lot, I'm still not confident to resume riding, especially now we're at the frosty morning/slippy leaves time. I think I might have become too accustomed to the bus now too.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2019)

Do what I did, and take up mountain biking !


----------



## Globalti (5 Nov 2019)

I'll be out tonight with lights for a quickie finishing in the pub. Am I mad? Probably but I enjoy the night rides on empty roads and would even argue that night riding is safer because drivers can see our lights and we can see theirs.


----------



## Wobblers (5 Nov 2019)

Globalti said:


> I'll be out tonight with lights for a quickie finishing in the pub. Am I mad? Probably but *I enjoy the night rides on empty roads and would even argue that night riding is safer because drivers can see our lights and we can see theirs*.



Very much this. Plus there's nothing having the night to yourself with just the dark starry night and occasional spooky mist patch for company!


----------



## I like Skol (7 Nov 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> To be honest, right now I am not convinced about getting back on the saddle. Hopefully that's just the fear of doing the same thing again and that nervousness will pass. In the meantime I'll need to figure out a bus and walking route as I won't be driving or cycling for a couple of months.





I like Skol said:


> Come on fella, pull yourself together! I was looking at new/replacement bikes while I was still lay in my hospital bed just slightly more than a year ago. I'm sure you'll be chomping at the bit in a couple of weeks when the sun starts shining...


Ha, just came across this while searching for something else.

how did things pan out in the end GC? I assume you returned to riding your bike?


----------



## I like Skol (7 Nov 2019)

Ok, just read the previous page so I'm up to speed now.


----------

